# Tuning AM 2010 Baureihe



## cyclestar (21. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

bekomme bald mein AM8.0. und habe mir Gedanken gemacht, was ich gerne verändert hätte.

Habe mir einen Syntace VRO inkl. Lenker gekauft und Griffe mit Hörnchen von Ergon.

Sattel teste ich erstmal und kaufe den dann auch beim Händler vor Ort (kann man bei pfleglichen Umgang umtauschen und so haben alle zumindest einen kleinen wirtschaftlichen Anteil).

Den Fat Albert gegen NobbyNic 2,4 tauschen? ISt es das Mindergewicht und niedrigere Rollwiderstand wert, oder ist der Grip soviel besser bei Fat Albert?

Also, schreibt doch mal, was Ihr so verändert habt und setzt vielleicht ein Foto hinzu?

Viel Spaß
Micha


----------



## Strider (21. September 2010)

VRO finde ich an einem Bike mit absenkbarer Gabel unnötig. Fat Albert ist super über einen Tausch würde ich frühestens reden wenn er runter ist.
ich habe mir die Reverb bestellt und bin sehr gespannt. Für weitere Tunigvorschläge bin ich auch offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the crasher (21. September 2010)

Halli Hallo

Also ich hab mein AM 9.0 noch nicht mal ne Woche.
Habe bis jetzt die Griffe getauscht. Ergo Griffe mit weißen bar ends, aber
nicht die ergon, da 120 Euro teuer...
Sattel habe ich mir bei Rose bestellt, 2 verschiedene terry fly, müssten heute kommen. Den steinharten originalsattel tue ich verkaufen.
Als nächstes kommt noch ne Vario Sattelstütze, denke die Rock Shox reverb, leider noch nicht lieferbar.
Werde dann noch die Sattelklemme gegen ne weiße Tauschen.
Sobald dies fertig ist stell ich auch ein Foto rein.


----------



## CleanSweep (21. September 2010)

Habe Ähnliches wie du gemacht. Neue Griffe besorgt (Race Face Strafe in Blau, finde ich unendlich stylisch, und vom Gefühl und Grip her auch super), neuen Sattel werde ich auch montieren - der originale ist echt eine Nummer zu hart. Auf 'nem Hardtail wäre das Ding unerträglich.

Den Fat Albert würde ich übrigens auch nicht tauschen.


----------



## motoerhead (21. September 2010)

mmmh vorne auf zweifach (36/22) und mit bash? die KF nicht vergessen...
hängt aber alles vom fahrstiel ab.


----------



## sugarbiker (21. September 2010)

AM8 2010 - 10 Monate/2500km

-Syntace Moto Griffe - perfekt
-20er Mountain Goat Kettenblatt - wegen lädiertem Knie, hält deutlich länger
-Joplin 4 - seit März, bis jetzt ohne Komplikationen
-2. Hinterrad   DtSwiss340/5.1d mit Fat Albert und 12-36er Kassette für die Alpen (Laufrad hatte ich schon, besserer Grip für steiniges Gelände, leichter steile Rampen rauffahren)


----------



## paradisoinferno (21. September 2010)

cyclestar schrieb:


> Habe mir einen Syntace VRO inkl. Lenker gekauft und Griffe mit Hörnchen von Ergon.



VRO ist hier nicht sinnvoll, da Gabel absenkbar. Hörnchen am AM? Hab die ma für zwei Tage testhalber montiert, dann sind sie wieder geflogen... Auf technischen (Bergab-)Passagen ist man einfach zu unflexibel in der Griffhaltung.



cyclestar schrieb:


> Den Fat Albert gegen NobbyNic 2,4 tauschen? ISt es das Mindergewicht und niedrigere Rollwiderstand wert, oder ist der Grip soviel besser bei Fat Albert?


Wieso um Himmels Willen denn nun das? Du hast ein Allmountain-Rad bestellt und keine Rennfeile. Außerdem ist der FA nur vorne montiert und wirkt sich deshalb kaum auf den Rollwiderstand aus, umso mehr jedoch auf den Grip und der ist vorne an nem solchen Rad mit dem Einsatzgebiet gewünscht.

Wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb, verstellbare Sattelstütze! Macht am meisten Sinn.

Nach Deinen ganzen Vorschlägen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob Du nicht besser mit dem XC bedient wärst....


----------



## xTr3Me (21. September 2010)

Das was paradisoinferno schreibt ist genau richtig, vorne nimmt man nen Reifen mit viel Grip und bedingt hÃ¶herem Rollwiderstand. Hinten nen Reifen mit ner relativ leichtrollenden LaufflÃ¤che und griffigen Stollen auÃen fÃ¼r die Kurven.
Ich finde die neuen Fat Alberts die es ab Ende 2010 gibt sind da interessant. Gibt 2 Versionen fÃ¼r Front und Rear, vorne mit mehr Grip und weicherem Gummi, hinten entsprechend andersrum, aber auch leichterer Lauf auf der LaufflÃ¤che. 

Was man also machen kann ist den Nobby Nic runterschmeiÃen, der taugt nÃ¤mlich relativ wenig. Relativ hoher Rollwiderstand bei schlechtem Grip. Sobald man auf Schotter bergauf fÃ¤hrt dreht der immer und immer wieder durch. Ab einer gewissen Steigung kannste dein Gewicht verlagern wie du willst ... echt nervig. 
Deswegen wundert es mich, dass diese TuningmaÃnahme noch nicht angesprochen wurde.

Ansonsten sollte man das Radl natÃ¼rlich an sich anpassen.. Sattel, Griffe, evtl anderer Vorbau/Lenker je nach Geschmack. Auch mal im Internet schauen wie man den Sattel in HÃ¶he und Position/Neigung richtig einstellt. 

Alles weitere ergibt sich beim Fahren.. Leichtbau zu betreiben rentiert sich nicht, ich hab mal spaÃhalber geschaut was man ausgeben muss um etwas Gewichtsersparnis zu haben ohne auf StabilitÃ¤t zu verzichten. 1000â¬ fÃ¼r 500g muss man rechnen.. habe festgestellt dass man noch am gÃ¼nstigsten Gewicht durch nen Carbonlenker einsparen kann.. was wiederum totaler Quatsch an einem AM ist.


----------



## daseinzigwahre (21. September 2010)

Wenn du dein AM eher für Touren einsetzen willst, was ich aus deinen Änderungswünschen wie ergonomische Hörnchengriffe und Nobby Nic schließe, dann würde ich dir zu einem XC raten.
Denn auf Touren brauchst du die Talas und 150mm einfach nicht, auch nicht auf Schotterwegen bergab.
120mm reichen vorne und hinten vollkommen aus.

Falls du doch eher trailorientiert und auf unwegsamen Gelände unterwegs bist, dann nimm um gotteswillen nicht die Ergon Hörnchen, sondern stinknormale Griffe. An denen kannst du dich einfach besser festhalten, wenn's bergab etwas knifflig wird.

Aber wenn du dein Bike mit Matsch und Dreck bewerfen und anschließend an der Eisdiele posen willst, kannst du das, was ich oben geschrieben habe, vergessen.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. September 2010)

Also gegen die Hörnchen spricht doch gar nix.. is zum Bergaufkurbeln super... kenne auch nen anderen AM Fahrer der hat auch welche dran und fährt damit Alpencross.. so schlecht kanns jetzt nicht sein....


----------



## nullstein (21. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ...
> Leichtbau zu betreiben rentiert sich nicht, ich hab mal spaßhalber geschaut was man ausgeben muss um etwas Gewichtsersparnis zu haben ohne auf Stabilität zu verzichten. 1000 für 500g muss man rechnen.. ...



Is doch Quatsch. Fahre zwar kein Canyon, aber ich hab an meinem Bike mit 400 350gr gespart (Laufräder).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (21. September 2010)

So dann hau mal raus was du gekauft hast, was vorher dran war, auÃerdem interessiert mich was fÃ¼r ne Art Bike du hast.

Trotzdem: Selbst bei grob 1â¬ pro Gramm rentiert sich das nie und nimmer...


----------



## Cortezsi (22. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also gegen die Hörnchen spricht doch gar nix.. is zum Bergaufkurbeln super... kenne auch nen anderen AM Fahrer der hat auch welche dran und fährt damit Alpencross.. so schlecht kanns jetzt nicht sein....



Für ernsthafte Höhenmeterfresser sind Hörnchen unerlässlich.
Stuntzi fährt auch damit.


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (22. September 2010)

Ich fahre auch seit Anfang der Saison ein AM.

Als Tuningpunkt Nr.1 würde ich eine Variostütze setzen. Natürlich sind Griffe und Sattel nach persönlichen Vorlieben zu wählen, aber durch eine verstellbare Stütze gewinnt man mMn am meisten.
Bei den Reifen würde ich, sobald sie runter sind, auf 2 mal Fat Albert gehen.

MfG


----------



## nadgrajin (22. September 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Stuntzi fährt auch damit.



Jo, auf einem XC alledrings.


----------



## sugarbiker (22. September 2010)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch seit Anfang der Saison ein AM.
> 
> Als Tuningpunkt Nr.1 würde ich eine Variostütze setzen. Natürlich sind Griffe und Sattel nach persönlichen Vorlieben zu wählen, aber durch eine verstellbare Stütze gewinnt man mMn am meisten.
> Bei den Reifen würde ich, sobald sie runter sind, auf 2 mal Fat Albert gehen.
> ...



wie bereits oben geschrieben: mit einem AM in den Alpen ist Fat Albert hinten auf jeden Fall ein Gewinn, in eher sandigen Mittelgebirgsregionen ziehe ich notgedrungen den NN vor - hier kostet der Fat Albert hinten deutlich mehr Kraft


----------



## nullstein (22. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> So dann hau mal raus was du gekauft hast, was vorher dran war, außerdem interessiert mich was für ne Art Bike du hast.
> 
> Trotzdem: Selbst bei grob 1 pro Gramm rentiert sich das nie und nimmer...


 
Fahre nen Stereo. Serie waren XPW1600. Nun Hope Pro2, Supra30, Sapim Laser/Race.
Ich bin *kein *Leichtbaufan. Für mich zählt Stabilität und Haltbarkeit. Aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind an den Nerve AM's sackschwere LR verbaut. Hier kann man m.M.n. mit "relativ wenig" Budget viel rausholen.
Und um das an den LR gesparte Gewicht wieder ans Bike zu bekommen, empfehle auch ich eine Variostütze Einfach nur geil die Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2010)

Ich frag mich eben inwieweit dir die 350Gramm was bringen? Wenn ich da vorm Radln mal pinkeln geh hab ich doch den selben Effekt....
Außerdem würde mich das geklacker der Hope Naben nerven 

Ich würde ja auch gerne Gewicht einsparen aber für den Preis macht das keinen Sinn. Da spar ich lieber Geld und kauf mir nen neues Radl. Als nächstes wirds bei mir sowieso ein Enduro und das ist eh schwerer


----------



## nullstein (22. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eben inwieweit dir die 350Gramm was bringen? Wenn ich da vorm Radln mal pinkeln geh hab ich doch den selben Effekt....



Aber deine Blase rotiert nicht...
J=\int r^2\cdot dm



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Außerdem würde mich das geklacker der Hope Naben nerven


Danach wurde ja nicht gefragt


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2010)

> J=\int r^2\cdot dm



Aha. 

Na mal sehen, vll hab ich nächsten Frühling zu viel Geld dann werd ich mir sowas mal überlegen, zuvor kommt aber erstmal nen Lenker mit mehr Rise+ne Kindshock ran


----------



## cyclestar (22. September 2010)

Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps,

@ XC oder AM
Bin Beide probegafahren und das AM lag mir von der Geometrie besser. Die GrÃ¶sse M hat Ã¼brigens mehr ÃberstandhÃ¶he als S.
Einsatz sind Touren, mal ein Marathon (geht nicht um den Sieg!), Transalp und einige techniche Trails (kl. SchwarzwaldtÃ¤ler mit Felsen bis 2-30 cm, kleine Drops bis 50cm, sonst Wurzeln und Schotter)
Warum ausser der Geometrie das AM? Nun, wenn man die LaufrÃ¤der gegen leichtere mit NN oder RR in 2,25 tausch kommt man bis auf ca. 500 Gr. (Rahmen und Gabel schwerer) an die XC ran, kann die Gabel absenken und wie ich finde fÃ¤hrt auch nicht langsamer.
Bisher fahre ich 90/90mm mit 2x NN in 2,25 Ã¼ber alle verblockten Stellen, wobei meine Freunde mit 2,4 NN oder FA an manchen Stellen mehr halt haben => wollte das einfach mal ausprobieren. Ansonsten wird LRS + Reifen umgeÃ¼stet.
@ VRO - Lenker
Carbonlenker und SattelstÃ¼tze traue ich nicht, mÃ¶chte Alu und der VRO ist genial stabil (seit 10 Jahren mit mehreren EinschlÃ¤gen, ÃberschlÃ¤gen...) und wenn es mich packt, ist der bequemer oder flacher einstellbar und hat meiner Meinung nach mit 680 mm ausreichend Breite (bin 780, 700, 685 und 630 (bisher) gefahren) und finde die 685 als fÃ¼r meine GrÃ¶Ãe und Toureneinsatz am angenehmsten (hier gibt es auch einen super Bericht Ã¼ber Lenkerbreiten). Dann gibt es in Bike RÃ¤der mit F99 Vorbau und dazu nen 700 0der 720 mm Lenker (laut Syntace nur bis 620mm freigegben) und wird als leichte Kombo gelobt. Da habe ich auch kein Vertrauen dazu, und die 149er oder Superforce Vorbauten zusammen mit dem neuen Vector 7075 limited sind nur bedingt  leichter. Naja baue VRO am WE dran und teste einfach. Bericht hoffe ich Ende Oktober (dazwischen bikefrei - leider) zu liefern. Den Zusammenhang mit Gabelabsenkung habe ich nicht verstanden, aber vielleicht erfahre ich den Grund selber oder durch Euch.
@Griffe-HÃ¶rnchen
Ich fahre sehr geren sehr steil und lange bergauf => mit HÃ¶rnchen kletter ich wirklich besser und kann mich so richtig den Berg raufziehen. Ob diese Haltung allen SpaÃ mach bezweifle ich und die Optik ohne die Teile ist mMn auch schÃ¶ner. Dennoch mÃ¶chte ich die HÃ¶rnchen montieren und mal sehen ob es besser ist. Leider ist der neue Moto von Syntace nicht mehr barendkompatibel => ein alter Moto oder anderer Griff muÃ her. Die "TragflÃ¤chen"-Ergons haben mich bei meinem Freund (AM mit den Dingern) noch nicht Ã¼berzeugt, war aber auch nur ne kurze Fahrt und zum Shock vieler hier bin ich vor den Moto die Ritchey WCS Neopren mit 40gr gefahren und dazu Roecklehandschuhe mit Kevlar/Gummiinnhand (werden auch nimmer hergestellt, haben wohl zu lange 5 Jahre! trotz StÃ¼rze gelebt).
@ verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze
Die Preise finde ich schon heftig und bisher liest man mehr Ã¼ber was alles nicht tut, statt was tut. Dennoch habe ich bei der letzten AM Fahrt mal 2 cm und 10 cm abgesenkt (manuell mit Schnellspanner) und ich gebe zu, es fÃ¤hrt sich sicherer und wÃ¤re auch mein Traum, aber nur wennÂ´s tut. Auf der Eurobike hatten ja x Hersteller so ein Teil dabei und die wenigstens haben mich Ã¼berzeugt ( " ist auch ein Messemuster, in der Serie...")
@ Reifen: FA bleibt mal drauf 
dazu wird der Schlauch (was ist den drin?) ggf gegen Extraleicht von Schwalbe getauscht und 25 ml Doc blue rein. FAhre damit seit langem schlauchtauschlos (sagt man so ? )))
@ auch wenn nun ein RÃ¼ckenprotektor in meinem Tagesrucksack ist, fahre ich gerne abends ne einfache Runde ohne Rucksack mit Flaschenhalter => Flaschenhalter ran (die tacx tao alu finde ich toll, halten leider nur 1-2 Saisonen am RR und MTB) werde also mal die Spezialized Plastikteile probieren nachdem Profile mich mit gerissenen Gummis nervte, tune die Flasche nicht mehr loslassen will und ich ohne Carbon leben mÃ¶chte. 
Ferner werde ich noch mit der neuen Flaschenhalterung von SKS (mit Band) einen fÃ¼r die TA unters Unterrohr machen (ist dann nur Wasserspeicher und wird umgefÃ¼llt und ja, es kommt ab und zu zu "fremdkÃ¶rperkontakt" daunten, weshalb meist die Flasche + Halter nach der Tour fertig sind und ich die zusÃ¤tzlich noch mit Klettriemen sicher - geschmackssache im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
@ Leichtbau
Also wenn, dann wÃ¼rden mir - mit der PrÃ¤misse kein Carbon am AM - nur die LR einfallen (240er, DT Supercomp, Alunippel und ZTR Flow oder die 719 von Mavic) 
andere Reifen (Liteville hatte auf der Eurobike Ã¼brigens die RR in 2,4 auf 301 mit 140mm montiert), was nach Euren Erfahrungen aber mit Funktionseinbussen einhergeht
ScheibengrÃ¶Ãe baue ich vorne noch auf 185 mm um, die 203 sind mir zu giftig und Verbiegeempfindlich und bei 70-80 kg geht das zumal ich auch bei langen Downhills Fotostops mache und bisher mit V-Brakes die meisten Scheibenbremser abhÃ¤ngen konnte (naja, bremsen halt auch weniger )) - SpaÃ beiseite, die 185 haben mir im Trek (Leihrad) echt genÃ¼gt. UmrÃ¼stung kostet inkl. Adapter z.Zt. nur 26 â¬ bei h&S bike discount
@Sattel
Bequem und gute Beweglichkeit: Speziaized Avatar Gel, leider schwer 350 gramm und etwas empfindlich 
Mein Favorit ist der SLR T1 mit 210 Gramm ok, die Nase schÃ¶n weich fÃ¼r meine "verklemmte Kletterposition mit HÃ¶rnchen" und stabil (Kevlar an den Ecken)
@Schaltungstuning @sugarbiker
Die Mountaingoat hatte ich auch (2006), aber nach 2000 km waren die ausgefahren, sind die Neuen besser?12-36 Kassette = 10-fach? hast Du dann auch Schalthebel getauscht? Langt die Kapa des Schaltwerkes noch (ja groÃes Blatt und 36er sind tabu).

@ Schutzbleche
auch Ansichtssache, im Herbst und Winter mag ich aber einen trockenen Po (Warmduscher offen zugegeben). MÃ¶chte mir mal die Grand Mom und dad von sks ansehen, nachdem die andern SKS Bleche mit den 2 Gelenken hinten sich Ã¶fters lockerten und vorne das shockboard in Fahrt abfiel (die Manitouvariante hat ne zusÃ¤tzlich sicherung und hÃ¤lt bei der Freundin super).
Was habt Ihr montiert?

GrÃ¼Ãe
Micha


----------



## CleanSweep (22. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> > J=\int r^2\cdot dm
> 
> 
> Aha.



LaTeX-Code.


----------



## CleanSweep (22. September 2010)

cyclestar schrieb:


> @ Reifen: FA bleibt mal drauf
> dazu wird der Schlauch (was ist den drin?) ggf gegen Extraleicht von Schwalbe getauscht und 25 ml Doc blue rein. FAhre damit seit langem schlauchtauschlos (sagt man so ? )))


Ein Continental-Schlauch, auch sehr dünn. Wird hier und da mal kritisiert, da wohl recht anfällig. Ich hatte auch schon 'nen platten Reifen.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. September 2010)

1x platter nach 2 monaten. mittlerweile sind fast 3 monate rum und keine weitere probs, aber trotzdem: der schlauch ist schon ein bisl dünn. 

der schwalbe av13 oder so müsste gut sein??

ich denke es macht auch keinen sinn einen 300g downhill schlauch zu verwenden..


----------



## the crasher (23. September 2010)

wenn ich mein AM mit ner Variostütze tune, dann muss ich ich ja die Remoteleitung irgendwie verlegen. Beim AM bietet sich das sehr gut am Oberrohr an, da an der Unterseite sich  zwei Löcher
befinden. Jetzt wäre die Frage wo ich so Clips herkriege, die man eben dort befestigen (gewinde M4 oder M5) kann, damit ich dann dort die Remoteleitung
mit Kabelbindern festmachen kann.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. September 2010)

Vll mal die ganzen Versender abklappern, irgendjemand müsste sowas ja haben...

meinste vll sowas:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/a28118/c-clip-klammer-4-stueck.html


----------



## the crasher (23. September 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Vll mal die ganzen Versender abklappern, irgendjemand müsste sowas ja haben...
> 
> meinste vll sowas:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/a28118/c-clip-klammer-4-stueck.html




So ne Klammer passt ja nur, wenn schon "etwas" da ist wo man es festclipsen kann. Da ist aber eben nur ein Loch mit gewinde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (23. September 2010)

Einfach zum Händler... Mein Händler des Vertrauens bei dem ich die Reverb bestellt habe, hat auch die passenden Clips für mich...


----------



## Sera (23. September 2010)

Satelliten, Artikelnummer A1016904 bei Canyon


----------



## the crasher (23. September 2010)

unter welcher Rubrik? Man kann da keine Art Nr. eingeben...


----------



## Strider (23. September 2010)

Kannst du bei Canyon bestellen, heißen Satelliten.


----------



## the crasher (23. September 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Kannst du bei Canyon bestellen, heißen Satelliten.



wo finde ich die Satelliten? Bei Canyon gibts ja keine Suchfunktion, bzw. ich habe diese übersehen


----------



## Sera (23. September 2010)

Am einfachsten Anrufen


----------



## Strider (23. September 2010)

Einfach eine mail schreiben. Kosten glaube ich 6 Euro plus Porto also teuer. Auf der Webseite gibt es die denke ich nicht.


----------



## cyclestar (23. September 2010)

Satteliten gibt es auf der Website bei Canyon nicht zu bestellen. Geht nur telefonisch, ansonsten hat die Cube AMS Reihe so etwas.


----------



## sugarbiker (23. September 2010)

@cyclestar
@Schaltungstuning 
das aktuelle mountain goat 20er Kettenblatt hält nach meinem Beobachtungen mindestens doppelt so lange wie ein XT-22er Kettenblatt

12-36 Kassette = 10-fach?  Nein - 9 fach 
2 Möglichkeiten
1) es gibt ein 9 fach Deore Kassette 12-36, zwar aus Stahl- schwer und eigentlich sollte man das nicht auf ein Alu-Freilauf schrauben - aber es funktioniert, in den Alpen mit 8 kg Rucksack spielen die 150g Mehrgewicht keine Rolle, natürlich wird keiner versuchen vorne 42 und hinten 36 zu treten - es geht nicht.....
2) FRM 29" conversion kit: 36er Kassettenblatt, dazu XT 9 fach 11-32 Kassette nehmen, das 11er weglassen und rauf auf den Freilauf mit spezieller breiteren Endverschraubung -
leider funktioniert das nicht mehr mit aktuellen XT Kassetten (770) da die Nieten auf der Rückseite zu weit herausschauen - der Hinweis hierauf fehlt bei FRM - ich hatte es versucht und habs aufgegeben.

@ Schutzbleche
vorne super:Racer Products Evil Eyes Neoguard Schlammschutz (einfach danach googeln), der Tip schlechthin !!!!
hinten: kurze Regenhose und Rucksack-Überzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (23. September 2010)

Alu und Stahl sollte man nicht zusammentun das rostet.. :X


----------



## sugarbiker (23. September 2010)

ich weiss - wie oben beschrieben - ist 2. Laufrad für besondere Einsatzzwecke um Knie zu schonen - dann nehme ich bis auf weiteres das in kauf....


----------



## cyclestar (23. September 2010)

@sugarbiker: vielen Dank für den Tip mit der Deore-Kassette.
das aktuelle Mountain Goat hole ich mir dann nächstes Frühjahr für die Transalp.

Schön, dass es noch andere Verrückte gibt, die steil wie möglich mit dem Radfahren wollen, auch wenn es mit Schieben gleichschnell und ökonomischer geht, ist für mich ein Tag, andem ich eine ***steile Rampe oder gar nen ganzen aß gefahren habe, ein gelungener Biketag, auch wenn ich oben wie im Komma über dem Lenker hänge...

Wie lange halten eigentlich die Gleitlager im Foxdämpferauge? Bei meinem 2001 war alle 3 Monate tauschen angesagt, bis ich auf German-A Dämpfer umstieg, der fährt nun seit 5 Jahren ohne Service, ohne uchsenspiel, ohne nachpumpen...erschreckend possitiv. Ist Fox da nun in Zusammenspiel mit Canyon besser geworden?


----------



## shocked (24. September 2010)

zwecks dem thema tuning hab ich mal ne frage .... 

wenn ich mit dem hinterrad über grössere absätze rolle und dieses dann aufschlägt schlägt mir meine kette gegen irgendeine der streben am hinterrad. das kann ja nicht sehr gesund sein :/

auch hab ich das gefühl, dass wenn ich mit etwas mehr schwung eine ruppige auffahrt fahre mir meine kette so aufschwingt, dass ich in diesem moment nicht weiter antreten kann sondern sie mir über die ritzel springt.

würde eine kettenführung diese beiden problemchen beheben und wenn ja, zu welcher müsste ich greifen damit ich weiterhin die standart komponenten meines 6er AMs benutzen kann


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2010)

also wegen der kette würd eich einfach den neopren schutz ranmachen, der ist ja standardmäßig im lieferumfang enthalten.

bei der kette.. keinen plan wie das so aufschwingen kann? eine kefü könnte da schon helfen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2010)

Bionicon Kettenführung. 15g, 1,5 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shocked (24. September 2010)

den überzug hab ich an der kettenstrebe natürlich dran, aber ich glaub die kette haut es auch an die sattelstrebe so blechern und metallisch wie das klingt

edit: und gerade das thema ausm flo seiner antwort durchgelesen  so ein ding sollte man doch echt selber basteln können  ... naja, wenn mich mal die muse packt


----------



## off_by_one (24. September 2010)

shocked schrieb:


> den überzug hab ich an der kettenstrebe natürlich dran, aber ich glaub die kette haut es auch an die sattelstrebe so blechern und metallisch wie das klingt



Ist bei meinem AM auch. 

Habe auf der Innenseite der Sattelstrebe deswegen Schutzfolie angebracht. Aber das Scheppern der Kette auf ruppigen Trails ist teilweise echt böse


----------



## xTr3Me (24. September 2010)

Naja da wissen die Wanderer wenigstens das was von oben angerollt/angestürzt kommt


----------



## Strider (24. September 2010)

Haste mal gechecked ob die vielleicht zu lang ist? Beste Kettenführung ist natürlich die HS  da scheppert nix!


----------



## T!ll (24. September 2010)

Die Bionicon-Führung ist ja mal genial, genial einfach! Wenn das auch noch gut funktioniert, wärs perfekt


----------



## aelx (26. September 2010)

Fahre seit Mitte 2009 mein Nerve AM und hab auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten verändert:

- Ergon Griffe (Hab mich einfach beim alten Fahrrad schon dran gewöhnt und find die gut)
- großes Kettenblatt runter, fahre mit 22/32/Bashguard
- durch 22/32 kann ich hinten nen X-9 Schaltwerk mit mittel langem Käfig fahren (weniger Kettenschlag / funktioniert aber auch mit 36er Ritzel vorn)
- DTSwiss EX 1750 Laufräder
- XT Kassette hinten wird bald auf SRAM umgestellt.
- Die Schlatzugführung am Hinterbau direkt hinter der Kurbel und vor dem Neopren Verhüterli mit extra Schutzhüllen versehen da die Kette die Zugführung sonst beschädigt bei etwas rabiaterer Fahrweise.
- Fahre Maxxis Reifen, hat aber eher damit zutun das ich Schwalbe nich mag. (Reifen sind ja gut, mag aber einfach die Firma und ihre Politik nicht!)
- Kinshock i900

Gruß
Alex

PS: Ups da hab ich doch glatt das 2010 im Threadtitel überlesen...


----------



## xTr3Me (26. September 2010)

> S: Ups da hab ich doch glatt das 2010 im Threadtitel überlesen...



Viel hat sich in dem Jahr ja nicht getan.

Deine Tuningmaßnahmen passen bestimmt auch sehr gut für die 2010er Modelle


----------



## cyclestar (27. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe am WE die 2 AM8.0 ekommen und das fÃ¼r meine Vater gleich mal zusammengebaut.
Ãnderungen:
*Carbonlenker *raus, und dafÃ¼r Ritchey WCS DH Lenker mit weniger Breite (660mm) rein (mein Vater ist nur 1,7m und fÃ¼hlte sich mit dem Lenker am wohlsten.
Beim Testen kommt man mit dem VRO in Gr.M und dem 680er 7075 VRO bar bei 12Â° auf die gleiche Position wie mit dem Originallenker, nur das mir die 12Â° besser gefallen und ich halt Alumag => meins wird dann mit VRO aufgebaut.
Dazu die *Ergongriffe* mit dem einfachen kurzen HÃ¶rnchen (39 â¬), waren Ihm die Liebsten und den Platz der Bremshebel mit den Schalthebeln getauscht.
Der Rest blieb bis auf Flaschenhalter und Punpe sowie ein SKS Grand Mom- hinten- unverÃ¤ndert. Das Granddad lieÃ sich nicht im 1,5er Gabelschaft klemmen, da die geigelegten Klemmen bei SKS nur bis 31,2mm gehen. Das hinter sieht definitiv g*** aus, zumindest fÃ¼r nen Schutzblech. Auf der Testrund hat Ihm sonst alles gefallen, und funktioniert.

Mein Aufbau dauert allerdings aus Zeitmangel noch etwas...

Die RÃ¶hrchen von Bionicon bekommt man evtl. beim LiegeradgÃ¤ndler als AusschuÃ oder man kauft ein Neues Rohr, was dann fÃ¼r x -FÃ¼hrungen genÃ¼gt.

BEim


----------



## T!ll (27. September 2010)

Zeigt doch mal Bilder von euren Bikes 





Geändert hab ich folgendes:
Bashguard
Pedale (Sixpack Icon)
Lenker (sixpack Menace 720mm)
I950 Stütze
Mavic Crossmax ST mit tubeless Reifen
75er Vorbau
Ergon GA1
Specialized Sattel
Gebremst wird zur zeit mit der Oro K24, vielleicht bleibt die auch drauf, funktioniert gut.


----------



## paradisoinferno (27. September 2010)

Till, bin fast der Meinung, dass bei der Länge und Preisintensität Deiner Tausch/Teileliste ein Selbstaufbau sinnvoller gewesen wäre.
Oder wie siehst Du das im Nachhinein?

Anhand der Teile (falls sie denn alle neuwertig verbaut wurden) setze ich mal pauschal 700 Euro an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (27. September 2010)

Habe kaum was investiert, da ich die Laufräder mit Reifen von meinem alten Bike übernommen habe, Griffe Sattel und Bremse ebenso ;-)

Gebe dir vollkommen recht, dass es Unsinn ist, sich das Bike mit diesen Teilen in Form von Neuteilen aufzubauen.


----------



## paradisoinferno (27. September 2010)

Dann ist das ganze verständlich

Bei mir kommt demnächst ein Lenker mit mehr Rise (bin mit dem Kopf und den Schultern zu tief, wenn Sattel für Touren ganz ausgezogen ist, trotz 2cm Spacer). Schade, dass das von Hause aus net besser gelöst ist. Dachte, ich hab ein AM und kein XC unterm Hintern 
Der Eastonlenker ist sowieso ein Witz: Entweder stellst Du ihn so ein, dass er Rise hat, dafür hat er dann aber kein Backsweep mehr - oder Du willst ihn mehr nach hinten gebogen, dann bist Du mit den Griffen nahezu unter Vorbauhöhe

Im Frühjahr folgt dann noch ne Remotestütze und hinten wird der Ardent   aufgezogen.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2010)

Hm Spacer im nachhinein einbauen geht nicht oder? hätte den lenker insgesamt gerne etwas höher..


----------



## T!ll (27. September 2010)

Mit dem Easton Lenker kam ich auch nicht so zurecht, aber eher bergab. Den Sixpack Menace kann ich dir empfehlen, hat etwas mehr Rise und ich fühl mich echt wohl mit dem, auch wenn er mit 720mm recht breit ist (kann man ja kürzen)

Reifen kommen bei mir irgendwann auch noch andere drauf, wahrscheinlich Minion's.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2010)

Also den Fat Albert find ich vorne ziemlich gut, der greift recht ordentlich. Der NN hinten ist aber Mist, sobalds ein bisl steil wird kann man am Berg nicht mehr anfahren.. das ist immer ein extremes Gefummel bis man vom Fleck kommt..


----------



## paradisoinferno (27. September 2010)

Mehr Spacer gehn nicht, da Gabelschaft recht knapp bemessen ist. Auch so ein Unding!

Der Nobby Evo snake skin war net schlecht, ist mittlerweile jedoch abgefahren und so wird ma was anderes probiert

Mitm Albert bin ich auch zufrieden. Der hat für mein Empfinden super Grip und sieht nach Monaten im Einsatz noch immer aus wie am ersten Tag


----------



## xTr3Me (27. September 2010)

Von Schwalbe kommen Ende 2010 neue Reifen, gibt dann wohl 3 verschiedene Gummimischungen, den Fat Albert gibts dann in 2 verschiedenen, 1x in einer relativen harten Mischung und 1x in der mittleren. letzterer wird fürs vorderrad und der härtere fürs hinterrad empfohlen (da ist der grip ja weniger wichtiger sondern eher ein leichter lauf). 
werde mir wohl dann den FA für hinten draufmachen.

das man keine weiteren Spacer einbauen kann ist schade 

kann mir jemand einen Alulenker mit 30mm Rise empfehlen? 

Sollte in etwa die gleiche breite wie der easton haben, finde das eigentlich relativ angenehm - die breite stellt einen guten kompromiss zwischen bequemen sitzen und
kontrolle auf dem trail dar, wie ich finde.

gute wäre auch eine internetseite, auf der man die verschiedenen lenker nach dem rise sortieren kann, habe da bisher nichts gefunden.

ich hoffe der cm macht was aus, ansonsten muss noch ein anderer vorbau ran :X


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. September 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt demnächst ein Lenker mit mehr Rise (bin mit dem Kopf und den Schultern zu tief, wenn Sattel für Touren ganz ausgezogen ist, trotz 2cm Spacer). Schade, dass das von Hause aus net besser gelöst ist. Dachte, ich hab ein AM und kein XC unterm Hintern


Wie tief ist denn zu tief? 
Ich persönlich find etwas Sattelüberhöhung bei steilen Auffahrten sehr angenehm. 
Radl zu klein gekauft? 



paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Der Eastonlenker ist sowieso ein Witz: Entweder stellst Du ihn so ein, dass er Rise hat, dafür hat er dann aber kein Backsweep mehr - oder Du willst ihn mehr nach hinten gebogen, dann bist Du mit den Griffen nahezu unter Vorbauhöhe


Ein eher niedriger Riser mit 9° Kröpfung -- was hast du erwartet? 9 Grad sind 9 Grad und nicht mehr...


----------



## paradisoinferno (27. September 2010)

Rahmengröße M sollte bei meinen 1,78 passen

Die 9 Grad Kröpfung hab ich allerdings nur, wenn ich ihn so weit nach hinten drehe, dass nahezu keine Erhöhung mehr da ist. Beides (Kröpfung und Rise geht beim EA30 leider nicht....

Werd ma testweise nen 50mm/9Grad Lenker montieren. Wahrscheinlich den Holzfeller. Wenns dann doch zu hoch baut, kommt der Spacer raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclestar (29. September 2010)

@paradiesinferno / Lenker:
Hab wie geschrieben am WE den Ritchey WCS-Riser rein, gleiches Thema, wenn die Biegung etwas nach schrä oben geht ist der Rise minimal und eher eine "Rückbiegung".
Am Besten gaht die Einstellung immer noch mit dem VRO und dem 12° Lenker. Werde mal den Vorbau nach oben und nach unten zeigend montieren (so waren einige Litevilles bei denen aufgebaut) 
Weiterer Vorteil, mit dem VRO Vorbau kannst Du Deinen Gabelschaft "verlängern" - siehe deren Homepage, da der weniger Einstecktiefe benötigt.
Ferner ist die Höhe und die Biegung durch das VRO-Prinzip einzeln zu verstellen, was ich gut finde.
H&S hat zur Zeit die Kombi mit Lenker und Klemme im Angebot oder in Ebay nen gebrauchten.
Nachteil der Solidität ist das Gewicht: 450 Gramm in Gr.M mit VRO-Bar 7075 in 680mm und 12°. 
Wer noch höher hinaus will kann auch für den VRO einen Riser nehmen.
Also viel Spaß beim Schrauben...


----------



## trivette55 (29. September 2010)

Servus, 
denke es passt ganz gut in den 'Tuning' Thread. 

Wer hat beim Nerve AM bereits die Kette gewechselt? Habe schon mehrfach gelesen, dass die billigste Shimano HG 53 verbaut ist. Macht es Sinn bei einem Neurad gleich eine neue (hochwertigere) Kette aufzuziehen? Angeblich wäre die Shimano so schlecht, dass teilweise die Kassette Schaden nimmt, wenn auch nur marginal. 

Fährt jemand KMC Ketten und wie sind die qualitätsmäßig?


----------



## paradisoinferno (29. September 2010)

@cyclestar

Werd mir das mit dem VRO mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen....

@trivette

Würd die verbaute Kette erstmal dranlassen und fahren. Ne zweite anzuschaffen macht Sinn, um gelegentlich diese regelmäßig im Intervall zu tauschen, um den Verschleiß zu vermindern.

Fahre bei meinem HT die X9-93 und bin sehr zufrieden, ein Verschluß liegt auch bei (wie bei Sram). Absolute Empfehlung von mir


----------



## killik (29. September 2010)

Fahre nun auch seit Januar das AM 8.0. Habe nur minimale Änderungen dran vorgenommen, die wären:

- Variostütze - KindShock i900R (vom alten Bike)
- Sattel - Selle Italia SLR XC (vom alten Bike)
- Ergon GA1 Griffe (habe große Hände und die Griffe sind dicker als normale)
- nach 1800km Kette und Ritzel gegen SRAM getauscht (die rote Kasette)
- nachdem der Nobby runter war, gegen Fat Albert getauscht


----------



## trivette55 (30. September 2010)

@paradisoinferno 

Vielen Dank für deine Infos! 
Wie siehts denn bei dir bezüglich Verschleiß der Kette aus? War im Laden und habe dort erzählt bekommen, dass es sich gerade bei der SL Version um eine 'Race'-Kette handelt und diese im Vergleich zu ner XTR oder Sram PG 990 extrem kurzlebig sei?! 
Kannst du was dazu sagen? 

@ all: 
Gibt es andere goldfarbene Kette die empfehlenswert ist? 


Thx


----------



## paradisoinferno (1. Oktober 2010)

trivette55 schrieb:


> SL Version um eine 'Race'-Kette handelt und diese im Vergleich zu ner XTR oder Sram PG 990 extrem kurzlebig sei?!
> Kannst du was dazu sagen?



Von der SL-Version war auch nicht die Rede, die wäre mir auch zu anfällig



trivette55 schrieb:


> @ all:
> Gibt es andere goldfarbene Kette die empfehlenswert ist?


Gerne auch in Gold (links 9-fach auswählen, 3. von oben)
http://www.kmc.messingschlager.com/

Vielleicht auch ganz interessant: Nietunterschied Sram/Shimano-KMC
http://mtnbiker72.blogspot.com/2009/08/why-sram-chains-suck.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarder87 (1. Oktober 2010)

Dazu fällt mir gerade noch was ein...ich hab das AM7 und hab erst kürzlich gelesen dass Kassetten aus Stahl auf Stahl und al auf Alu sollten...da das AM7 ne Deore HG50 Stahl  Kassette verbaut hat, heisst das ich darf mir auf meine Nabe hinten keine Alu Spider Kassette draufmachen.


----------



## aelx (1. Oktober 2010)

boarder87 schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir gerade noch was ein...ich hab das AM7 und hab erst kürzlich gelesen dass Kassetten aus Stahl auf Stahl und al auf Alu sollten...da das AM7 ne Deore HG50 Stahl  Kassette verbaut hat, heisst das ich darf mir auf meine Nabe hinten keine Alu Spider Kassette draufmachen.


Ich würde erstmal rausfinden aus was die Teile, die mit der Kasette in Kontakt kommen bestehen. Richtig ist es eigentlich, da Alu an sich, chemisch gesehen sehr reaktiv ist.
Gleichzeitig würd ich aber auch nicht drauf setzen, dass jeder Bikehersteller oder Fahrradladen dieses Wissen auch hat, oder danach handelt.

Zum Thema Kette: Fahre seid mitte Winter 2009 KMC X9.93 Ketten, bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit, kaum Verschleiss.


----------



## Cortezsi (1. Oktober 2010)

aelx schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal rausfinden aus was die Teile, die mit der Kasette in Kontakt kommen bestehen. Richtig ist es eigentlich, da Alu an sich, chemisch gesehen sehr reaktiv ist.



Was bedeutet das "chemische reaktiv" dann in der Praxis?


----------



## boarder87 (1. Oktober 2010)

aelx schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal rausfinden aus was die Teile, die mit der Kasette in Kontakt kommen bestehen. Richtig ist es eigentlich, da Alu an sich, chemisch gesehen sehr reaktiv ist.
> Gleichzeitig würd ich aber auch nicht drauf setzen, dass jeder Bikehersteller oder Fahrradladen dieses Wissen auch hat, oder danach handelt.



meinst du ich solte mir das Material der Ritzelträger anschauen oder das der Nabe?


----------



## aelx (1. Oktober 2010)

@Cortezsi: Ich glaube das würde weit am eigentlichen Themenbereich des Forums vorbeischießen das zu erklären, aber wenn du nur ein praktisches Beispiel willst was Alu so anstellen kann, dann guck mal hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM3Yw9Q_18Y"]YouTube        - Termit und wie man es herstellt[/nomedia]

MacGyver hat sich schon aus nem Alufahrradrahmen und Rost ein praktisches Schweizgerät gebaut!(Um nich ganz vom Thema abzuweichen) 


@boarder87: Ich meine nur die Teile die direkt miteinander in Kontakt sind, aber sonst würde ich darauf auch nicht viel geben, hab auf meinen Stadtbikes auch Stahlkassetten drauf und da hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts bemerkt. Könnte natürlich auch ne Rolle spielen das die beiden Materialien unterschiedlich Hart sind und die Weisheit daher stammt...


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Oktober 2010)

Stahl + Alu = Elektrolyse => Rost

Kennste das wenn die Alufelgen nach nem Winter richtig fest sitzen und kaum runter gehen?


----------



## boarder87 (1. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Stahl + Alu = Elektrolyse => Rost
> 
> Kennste das wenn die Alufelgen nach nem Winter richtig fest sitzen und kaum runter gehen?



ich kenn das auch von meinen Stahlfelgen wenn die so richtig schön draufgerostet sind, da gehen die Alus dagegen runter wie Butter


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Oktober 2010)

Hm also bei mir geht Stahl wunderbar runter, bei meiner Mutter gehen die Alu teils verdammt schwer runter.. war da schon mal 2 Stunden mit Reifenwechsel im Frühjahr beschäftigt.. bis der Nachbar mitm Holzklotz und Vorschlaghammer gekommen ist...


----------



## trivette55 (2. Oktober 2010)

Tag, 
ich muss noch mal auf die Kette zurück kommen, sorry  

Wie viele Glieder besitzt denn die Kette, die Canyon verbaut? Bzw. weiß jemand wie viele genau es beim 9.0 HS sind? Wahrscheinlich 114 oder 
116, richtig? 

MfG und allen ein schönes weekend mit Sonne!!!


----------



## shocked (2. Oktober 2010)

etwas kupferfett auf die naben jungs (zumindest bei auto)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi!

Hab mir heute eine Kindshock Sattelstütze mit Remotehebel eingebaut.
Weiß vielleicht jemand wo ich diese schraubbaren Kabelführungsschellen herbekomme, wie sie auch am Unterrohr verbaut sind?
Hab die Remote-Leitung erstmal stümperhaft mit Kabelbindern befestigt, sonderlich hübsch ist das aber nicht.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## 2slow4U (2. Oktober 2010)

Bekommste bei Canyon, heissen "Satelliten", kosten 6 plus Versand, stehen nicht auf der Homepage, musst bei Canyon anrufen, war zwei Seiten vorher schon mal Thema hier...


----------



## IcaroZero (2. Oktober 2010)

2slow4U schrieb:


> ... war zwei Seiten vorher schon mal Thema hier...



Ui sorry...


----------



## the crasher (3. Oktober 2010)

Jo, einfach bei Canyon anfragen.
Habe meine Satelliten vor ein paar Tagen bekommen, ging superschnell.
Im Moment könnte es etwas dauern wegen Inventur, aber so 
eilig wirst es ja nicht haben.


----------



## IcaroZero (4. Oktober 2010)

the crasher schrieb:


> Im Moment könnte es etwas dauern wegen Inventur, aber so



Jööp, hat die nette Dame eben am Telefon auch gesagt.


----------



## cyclestar (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe nun mein AM aufgebaut und am Sonntag gibt es ne Proberunde:

Änderungen wurden final nun:

Chainsuckschutzblech hingebaut (Gewebeband hat es mir bei meinem Hardtail immer wieder zerissen => Almdudlerdose (sehr dünnes Metall) ausschneiden und mit Sekundenkleber befestigen

Syntace VRO Gr. S und VRO Bar 7075 in 685mm und 12 °, 5mm Spacer rausgetan

Griffe: An meinem Santa Cruz die Syntace Moto 1 abgebaut und aufs Canyon, Canyongriffe auf mein nun zum Zweitrad erkohrenes 10 Jahre altes SantaCuz

Hörnchen von Scott, liegen mir einfach genial in meiner Hand

Sattel: Specialized Phenom Gel vom SantaCruz aufs Canyon montiert...143mm breit, leider 270 Gramm schwer aber bequem.

Sattelsütze: Joplin4R (günstig bekommen) montiert (Satteliten fehlen noch - Inventur )) mit meinem alten Lizard Skins Neopren Dämpferschutz (oben mit Kabelbinder festgemacht, unten offen, 4 cm Überlapp- schöner als ein Schlauch) - meine erste Variostütze, mal sehen ob es mir gefällt.

Flaschenhalter: Procraft Alu mit Seiteingriff (fand ich elegant und kein Plastik/Carbon)

Satteltasche (alt) und nun suche ich noch nach ner Lösung für meine SKS Teleskoppumpe, da das Unterrohr so voluminös ist, dass die mitgeliferte Befestigung für den Flaschenhalter nicht paßt. Wird wohl eine Crosscrip von SKS, sobald ich nen Händler finde, der die hat...

LRS ist auch noch gewechselt, da mir nun zuviel schwarz am Rad war, habe ich meinen weißen LRS auf 15mm vorne umgebaut.

Die Canyonteile tun nun Ihren Dienst am Santa Cruz, Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze hebe ich noch auf um mal zu sehen, ob ich mit meinen Umbauten richtig liege und der LRS ist zu verkaufen hier im Bikemarkt.

Fotos vom ganzen Rad folgen noch, ich hoffe ich habe wenigstens das Blech hochladen können...

Mir gefällt mein Rad nun und ich hoffe es fährt sich auch so.

PS: Überrascht war ich vom Canyonaufbau, überall Fett, richtige Drehmomente, Bremse top eingestellt, selbst die Reifen waren mit der Aufschrift beide gleich über dem Ventil...davon hätte ich bei manchem anderen Händlerrad aus meiner Familie nur geträumt. Respekt, und das trotz der Aktion Eurobike, Inventur und neuen 2011er Bikes.


----------



## T!ll (8. Oktober 2010)

Mach doch mal Bilder von dem ganzen Rad


----------



## IcaroZero (8. Oktober 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal:



 




- Kind Shock i950 Remote
- Sixpack Menace Lenker 720mm, 25mm Rise
- Sixpack Raptor Vorbau 45mm
- Ergon Griffe GA1
- Pedale: Crank Brothers 5050

Beim Vorbau war ich mir erst nicht sicher, ob der nicht ein wenig zu kurz ist. Aber nein, es fährt sich damit überraschend angenehm, selbst berghoch.

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## cyclestar (10. Oktober 2010)

Nun endlich bin ich wieder gesund genug um das neue Rad zu testen.

War echt schön, lief gut, wenn auch manchmal etwas zäh, die Reifen haben wirklich gegenüber meinen alten 2,25 NN,RR guten Grip, und die versenkbare Sattelsütze ist genial. Alles in Allem finde ich für mich ein super Kauf.

Nun noch 2 Fotos vom Rad (leider erst nach der Tour, war zu neugierig).

Meinen Freund, der mich begleitet hat (auch AM gleiche Gr.M) konnte ich wohl auch für den Syntace gewinnen, die Sattelstütze fand er auch genial nur etwas teuer für die evtl kurze Haltbarkeit.

Achso und zum thema Absenkbarkeit meiner Sattelstütze, also in tiefster Position schlägt der Reifen am Satteltäschen an. Also noch mehr Versenkbarkeit brauche ich bei meiner Größe (173, SL 80, AM Gr.M ) echt nicht .

So und nun werde ich erst mal fahren, fahren und fahren und hoffentlich bis zum Frühjahr nix verändern wollen oder müssen und wünsche Euch auch einfach viel Spaß mit Euren Rädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclestar (10. Oktober 2010)

Fotos nicht hochgeladen??


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (11. Oktober 2010)

Mit "alpha" verwandt?

Hast du zwei Bier in der Satteltasche?

Oder zwei Schläche und zwei Mäntel?

Na egal. Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Strider (12. Oktober 2010)

cyclestar schrieb:


> Fotos nicht hochgeladen??



Puh. Schutzblech, riesige Satteltasche, riesige bar Ends, riesige Flasche... also meine Definition von schön geht anders


----------



## daundigital (12. Oktober 2010)

Ist die Frage, was wichtiger ist: Posing oder Pragmatismus?


----------



## cyclestar (12. Oktober 2010)

Also schön finde ich meine Barend nicht, aber wirklich saupraktisch bei sehr steilen Anstiegen. Flasche muss sein, nicht schön, aber ich will nicht bei jeder Eisdiele oder Imbusbude mein Getränk kaufen und Camelbak nür ne kurze 2h Runde nimmt mir den Spaß.
Die Satteltasche ist noch provisorisch, wird wohl ne kleinere für Feierabend und ne Größere für TA (Draht, Kettennnieter, Werkzeug, Riegel, Kettenöl, Flicken, 2x Schläuche, Brotzeitmesser, Schrauben, Ersatzcleats, Bremsbeläge,...wie gesagt auf der TA...und da will ich sowenog wie möglich auf dem Rücken haben)

Die Schutzbleche finde ich aber mal im Ernst wirklich geil, irgendwie Moto Cross mäßig, auch wenn ich die gerne in weiß hätte...

In der Summe sind meine Räder wohl alle eher sehr sehr pragmatisch (schöne Umschreibung) als stylisch.


----------



## the crasher (12. Oktober 2010)

cyclestar schrieb:


> Die Schutzbleche finde ich aber mal im Ernst wirklich geil, irgendwie Moto Cross mäßig, auch wenn ich die gerne in weiß hätte...



ich weiß zwar nicht welche schutzblech du hast, aber die von sks gibts auch in weiß
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://bilder.afterbuy.de/images/24624/SKS_Shockboard_X_Tra_Dry_weiss.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.afterbuy.de/afterbuy/shop/storefront/produkt.aspx%3Fshopid%3D24624%26produktid%3D23649063&usg=__OZPZe81YrG39EU4xwjUWL9pvphQ=&h=253&w=628&sz=8&hl=de&start=39&zoom=0&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=vjUCxCFh-8xnXM:&tbnh=55&tbnw=137&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dsks%2Bschutzblech%2Bwei%25C3%259F%26start%3D21%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D21%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclestar (13. Oktober 2010)

@ the crasher

Schutzbleche sind SKS Grand DAD, die Shockblade sahen verloren aus an dem Rad und den dicken Reifen... trotzdem Danke.


----------



## haske (17. Oktober 2010)

besitze ein AM 7.0

mein Tuning bisher:
neuer/alter Sattel (Sq-lab 611, passt mir super), Ergon AM Griffe, Neo-Kettenstrebenschutz, Flaschenhalter schwarz eloxiert

geplant:
Rock Shox Reverb, neue Plattformpedale (alte sind durch) und die neuen XTR Trail, Kefü (@FloImSchnee: die Bionicon-Kefü ist auch mein Favourit!), FA 2,4 Rear, leichter LRS (http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...t=11640;page=1;menu=1000,2,140,17;mid=0;pgc=0)  mit RR 2,25 und Michelin-Latexschläuchen für den racigen Ausritt im Mittelgbirge zum Wechseln

Was haltet ihr von dem Konzept mit 2 LRS - ein stabiler mit FA 2,4 für die Alpen und ein leichter mit RoRo 2,25 und Latexschläuchen für das Mittelgebirge zu Hause und Marathons? Fährt das jmd von euch?

Die Plattformpedale fahr ich eigentlich nur zum Techniktraining oder beim Vertriden.

Ich denke ich werd auch noch auf 24/36 + Bashguard umsteigen


----------



## T!ll (17. Oktober 2010)

haske schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Konzept mit 2 LRS - ein stabiler mit FA 2,4 für die Alpen und ein leichter mit RoRo 2,25 und Latexschläuchen für das Mittelgebirge zu Hause und Marathons? Fährt das jmd von euch?



Die Idee ist gut, so kannste dein Rad immer perfekt an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen
Auf den stabilen LRS würde ich dann aber vernünftige Reifen machen (Maxxis Minion z.B.), finde den FA nicht so toll und er ist auch nicht allzu pannensicher.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir hält der FA seit Juli bei 2-3x Trailtour/Woche.. Grip ist auch einfach super.. Selbstreinigung auch, ist bei mir hier echt wichtig, va wenn man gerne gleich losfährt sobald der Regen aufgehört hat 

Werde mir nächstes Jahr den FA noch hinten drauf machen, NN taugt nicht so :X


----------



## the crasher (19. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand von euch den Sattelschnellspanner gewechselt?
Passt da ein gewöhnlicher mit 34,9 Durchmesser?


----------



## nadgrajin (19. Oktober 2010)

the crasher schrieb:


> Passt da ein gewöhnlicher mit 34,9 Durchmesser?



Ja, passt. Hab ich gewechselt als ich meine Teleskopstütze verbaut hab.


----------



## Strider (30. Oktober 2010)

Gerade die Reverb verbaut. Topp! irgenjemand Vorschläge für eine Sattelklemme die gut zum orange passt?


----------



## paradisoinferno (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde die schwarze Canyonklemme dranlassen. Paßt einfach gut zur schwarzen Stütze. Mit ner anderen wirst Du nie den Orangeton treffen und dann siehts schnell zusammengeschustert aus....

Mach doch mal Bilder vom ganzen Rad bitte (Zugverlegung). Hast Du die Leitung kürzen müssen? 

Ist das die 380mm Variante? Welche Rahmegröße ist es und wie groß/Schrittlänge bist/hast Du?

Danke.


----------



## Strider (30. Oktober 2010)

XL 380 recht, länger wäre wohl sogar zu lang gewesen.
Leitung habe ich gekürzt das ist aber sehr einfach


----------



## Metty (31. Oktober 2010)

Hast du die Reverb bei BC bestellt oder beim örtlichen Händler? Ich warte immer noch sehnsüchtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (31. Oktober 2010)

Bei Bike Componets, vor 3 Monaten oder so. Dürfte also ganz oben auf der Liste gestanden haben


----------



## xTr3Me (31. Oktober 2010)

und ist die reverb den aufpreis gegenÃ¼ber der kindshock wert? 250â¬ fÃ¼r ne sattelstÃ¼tze ist schon ziemlich viel *g*


----------



## Strider (31. Oktober 2010)

Na ja über dei i900 habe ich soo viele Berichte über defekte, schlechte Sattelklemmung etc gelesen, ausserdem hat die Versatz nach hinten das wollte ich nicht. Die 950 ist ähnlich teuer, da hat mich dann der gute Test, das geringere Gewicht und die guten Erfahrungen mit Rock Shox davon überzeugt 40 Eur mehr zu bezahlen


----------



## phou (31. Oktober 2010)

Servus!

Ich suche nach einem Schutzblech um die Mechanik meines Umwerfers vor Dreck und Steinen zu schützen.
Weiß jemand ob die Shimano Mud FLap beim AM montierbar ist?


----------



## cbt (31. Oktober 2010)

ob der Shimano passt weiß ich nicht. Ich kann dir aber einen günstigen Tipp geben. "Mosipren" im Bastelladen! Geschlossenzelliges Mosgummi, nimmt keine Feuchtigkeit auf, flexibel und ca. 3Euro pro DIN A3 Bogen. Das nehme ich auch als "Lappen" für die Sattelstrebe um nicht zu viel Dreck an der Stütze beim verstellen zu haben, am Oberrohr für den Lampenakku und Kabel die vorher am Rahmen geklappert haben und als Mosimudflap. Rechteckig zugeschnitten mit 2 Kabelbindern liegt es locker auf dem Umwerfer auf und schützt vor grober Mampe und Steinen. Kleine Steine die den Umwerfer blockierten hatte ich vorher schon 2 Mal. Meine neue Version hat einen Radius passend zum Reifen. Läuft ohne Probleme...


----------



## xTr3Me (31. Oktober 2010)

sowas gibts auch fertig zu kaufen, in irgendeinem thread hab ich das hier mal gelesen, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo das war :X


----------



## Chicane (1. November 2010)

Der Shimano Mud Flap sollte eigentlich passen, wegen der Dämpferaufnahme vielleicht ein bisschen nachschneiden.


----------



## og.echnaton (2. November 2010)

Kann man die Laufraeder (DT M 1800 SL) und die Standardreifen (NN und FA) vom Canyon AM 8.0 auf Tubeless umruesten? Reicht da so ein Tubeless Kit?


----------



## T!ll (2. November 2010)

Mit Tubelesskit geht's, musst aber schön regelmäßig Milch nachfüllen (spätestens alle 2 Monate) um dauerhaft Spaß dran zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (2. November 2010)

Hat von euch zufällig jemand Erfahrung, ob der "Würger" von Tune mit nem Klemmmaß von 34,9 mm passt? Der jetzt verbaute hat mWn 35 mm, ich befürchte, dass das knapp werden könnte. 
Bei mir hat sich grade der Schnellspanner leider verabschiedet. Bei der Gelegenheit tausch ich das hässliche Ding direkt aus...


----------



## phou (16. November 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage.
Ich hab den Syntace F149 Vorbau durch einen kürzeren Superforce ersetzt und da dieser eine längere Schaftklemme hat (44 mm anstatt 40 mm wie beim F149) vorerst den 5 mm Spacer entfernt.
Jetzt sitz der Vorbau allerdings auch tiefer und ich frage mich ob der "minimum insert (steerer)", der in der Hersteller-Beschreibung mit 28 mm angegeben ist, bedeutet, dass der Gabelschaft den Vorbau nicht ganz ausfüllen muss und ich somit den 5mm spacer wieder einsetzen könnte.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. November 2010)

ja


----------



## phou (16. November 2010)

gut!


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich brauche ne Pedale für mein weißes AM. Die Frage ist jetzt nur welche Farbe . Hat jemand zufällig ein Foto von (s)einem weißen AM mit z.B. schwarzen oder weißen oder sonstwie bunten Pedalen dranne, damit ich mich leichter entscheiden kann?
Ich habe hier im Thread ein weißes mit roten Pedalen gesehen, passt bei dem ganz gut, da es ja auch einen roten Lenker und die rote Schelle der KS hat. Andere Farben wären aber cool.

Danke schon mal.

MfG


----------



## T!ll (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaube das Bike was du meinst hab ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxx Perfexx (2. Dezember 2010)

hehe, jau - damit war deins gemeint. Nur leider habe ich keine sontigen roten Akzente an meinem Bike - nur Schwarz und Weiß. Daher kommt es, so gut es auch bei dir ausschaut, nicht in Frage bei mir^^.


----------



## T!ll (3. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal im Album von 'jaamaa', hat ein paar grüne Parts am weißen Rahmen. Auch ganz schick wie ich finde.

Ich könnte mir auch blaue Teile gut vorstellen!


----------



## playbike (4. Dezember 2010)

Einige Fragen an die AM Gemeinde:

-ist der E-type Umwerfer mit Halteblech oder wird dieser nur an den beiden Gewinden im Rahmen ohne Blech verschraubt?

-hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Mountaingoat Stembecco 20 Zähne Kettenblatt am AM?

-zieht es den Dämpfer beim Uphill wirklich in den Federweg wie es in diversen Test`s geschrieben wurde?

-Fährt jemadn Nokon`s am AM? Probleme?

-Welche 3-fach Kettenführungen fahrt Ihr?


----------



## paradisoinferno (4. Dezember 2010)

Ach, ein Frankenwälder hier

Willst doch wohl net etwa Dein LV gegen ein Canyon eintauschen?

Mit dem Halteblech meinst Du sicher den Ring um die Tretlagerachse? Ja, hat es.

Mit dem Absacken am Berg sieht wohl jeder etwas anders. An steilen Rampen geht ohne Propedal recht wenig, genehmigt sich dann gern mal 2/3 des Federwegs, auch wenn recht viel Druck im Dämpfer ist. Absenkung der Gabel bringt etwas Abhilfe.

Zu den anderen Punkten hab ich keine Erfahrung.

Falls Du das Ding ma probefahren willst, sag Bescheid


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Dezember 2010)

Also mit PP sinkts bei mir ein paar Millimeter ein. Ich habs nicht gemessen aber mehr als 5mm sinds afaik nicht. Beim Uphill stell ich die Gabel eine Stufe runter und setz mich etwas weiter vorne auf die Sattelnase (so lässts sich auch besser pedalieren). So "fahr" ich eigtl ganz gut.


----------



## playbike (5. Dezember 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Ach, ein Frankenwälder hier
> 
> Willst doch wohl net etwa Dein LV gegen ein Canyon eintauschen?
> 
> ...



Also wollte evtl. echt mein LV weg geben. Mir gefallen einfach ein paar Details wie Innenverlegte Züge und ISCG Aufnahme am AM sehr gut.
Aber da das Teil wirklich in den Federweg zu sacken scheint und ich ohne absenkbare Gabel fahren will behalte ich wohl doch lieber mein LV.

Wo bist Du her? Aus`m Gapertförsterland?


----------



## paradisoinferno (5. Dezember 2010)

Richtig, Gampertförstercity am Fuße des Kaisers
Die innenverlegten Züge sind für mich kein Kaufgrund gewesen, bedenke bitte auch die Nachteile wie umständlicherer Zugwechsel, klappern...

Bei nem Rennrad seh ich eher die Vorteile dieser Zugführung, an nem MTB muß ichs net haben.


----------



## jaamaa (5. Dezember 2010)

playbike schrieb:


> Aber da das Teil wirklich in den Federweg zu sacken scheint und ich ohne absenkbare Gabel fahren will



Das ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, bei einem sehr soften Setup mit ca 35% SAG. Und wenn gibt es ja dafür PP. Nutze ich aber fast überhaupt nicht. Ab und zu mal die Gabel runter... das reicht mir. Meistens erkläre ich mich aber immer solidarisch mit den Mitfahrern die keine absenkbare Gabel haben. OK, beim 34er Blatt liegt dann das Kinn schon auf dem Vorbau 

 Bei diesem ganzen Gefummel während des Bikens kann man sich ja nicht auf des Wesentliche konzentrieren! Außerdem vergesse ich das dann schon mal zurückzustellen.

Einzig bei so einem persönlichen A.......berg, den man noch nie bezwungen hat, wird das AM vorher immer zum 'Fast-HT' umgestellt.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Dezember 2010)

Also das mit dem Einsinken ist wirklich kein Stress. Ein gefederter Hinterbau kann auch gar nicht anders als einsinken, wenn mehr gewicht drauf kommt. Außer du sperrst ihn, ist ja auch irgendwie logisch. 
Wie stark der Hinterbau einsinkt hängt ja vom Körpergewicht und dem Druck im Dämpfer ab. 
Ich finde den Hinterbau wirklich sehr gut, sehr feinfühlig, man hat immer beste Kontrolle. Finde der Hinterbau arbeitet auch besser als die Fox Talas, sofern das überhaupt vergleichbar ist.
An deiner Stelle würde ich das Rad einfach mal Probe fahren. Kann ja nicht mehr passieren als das es dir nicht gefällt.


----------



## criscross (5. Dezember 2010)

playbike schrieb:


> Also wollte evtl. echt mein LV weg geben. Mir gefallen einfach ein paar Details wie Innenverlegte Züge und ISCG Aufnahme am AM sehr gut.
> Aber da das Teil wirklich in den Federweg zu sacken scheint und ich ohne absenkbare Gabel fahren will behalte ich wohl doch lieber mein LV.
> 
> Wo bist Du her? Aus`m Gapertförsterland?


 
Gute Entscheidung das LV zu behalten 

Ich hatte auch so ein 2010 AM. Nur Probleme mit dem Dämpfer. Im uphill trittst du das Bike in die Dämpfung, will heißen, es sackt so weit ein das du die Gabel absenken mußt,das das Vorderrad nicht entlastet, trotz Pro Pedal 3. Dann Dämpfer nach Toxoh. eingeschickt und umbauen lassen ( 70  ). Das wippen wurde dann weniger, aber der nutzbare Federweg leider auch , weil der Dämpfer nach 2/3 Hub zumacht . Das hier beschriebene Prob mit dem RP 23 BV tritt besonders bei Fahrern ab 90 kg auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (5. Dezember 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, das ganze Lockout und Absenkgedöns braucht doch kein Mensch, ist nur defektanfällig und die Talas-Einheit sorgt für ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten.
Mir wäre eine Stahlfedergabel lieber wie die Talas, leider gibts 2011 die 32er nicht mehr als Van, und umrüsten ist leider eh sehr teuer.

Der Dämpfer braucht ziemlich viel Druck, fahre mit rund 200psi bei knapp 75kg fahrfertig.
Mit mehr als 20% Sag schlägts bei mir dauernd durch.

Eventuell wäre die kleinere Luftkammer bei schweren Fahrern sinnvoll.


----------



## criscross (5. Dezember 2010)

playbike schrieb:


> Also wollte evtl. echt mein LV weg geben. Mir gefallen einfach ein paar Details wie Innenverlegte Züge und ISCG Aufnahme am AM sehr gut.
> Aber da das Teil wirklich in den Federweg zu sacken scheint und ich ohne absenkbare Gabel fahren will behalte ich wohl doch lieber mein LV.
> 
> Wo bist Du her? Aus`m Gapertförsterland?


 


T!ll schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, das ganze Lockout und Absenkgedöns braucht doch kein Mensch, ist nur defektanfällig und die Talas-Einheit sorgt für ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten.
> Mir wäre eine Stahlfedergabel lieber wie die Talas, leider gibts 2011 die 32er nicht mehr als Van, und umrüsten ist leider eh sehr teuer.
> 
> Der Dämpfer braucht ziemlich viel Druck, fahre mit rund 200psi bei knapp 75kg fahrfertig.
> ...


 
Genau 

schaut mal hier :

http://www.vertriders.com/daswortzummontag/files/6592f2bf56802b9b8aa2bc4649e9bd7b-3.html


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Dezember 2010)

> Deshalb fahre ich bergab grundsätzlich einen anderen Druck im Dämpfer als bergauf


Also sorry aber, erst so ein gelaber, als würden komplexe Systeme schlechter sein.. und dann so ein Kommentar 
Ganz am Anfang vom Beitrag lästert er über seinen Kumpel der ne Variogabel fährt und dann kommt raus, dass er vor jeder Abfahrt den Dämpferdruck ändert 

Also die Lösung bei mir: wenns zu steil wird: gabel absenken
die lösung bei ihm: sehr viel dämpferdruck bergauf und bergab dann die luft wieder rauslassen

möchte mal sehen was sein variogabelkumpel dazu sagt 

selten so was lächerliches gelesen xDD


----------



## T!ll (5. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man in alpinem Gelände unterwegs ist wo man auch mal mehrere Stunden bergauf kurbelt finde ich dass eigentlich überhauptnicht lächerlich.

Der Bericht triffts auf den Punkt finde ich.


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. Dezember 2010)

@the crasher
Hi,die Befestigungen für den schlauch der Vario stütze bekommst du bei Canyon artikelnr. A1016904 Satellite-single 2,95 pro stück bestehend aus Unterschale und Oberschale aus Metall,kein Kunststoff
hab ich mir letze Woche bestellt.da meine Vario stütze auch bestellt ist 

ich hab an meinem AM8.0 auch nur pedale,Sattel und Hinten Fat Albert rear drauf gemacht!plus die Rock Shox Reverb die aufm weg zu mir ist


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Dezember 2010)

> Wenn man in alpinem Gelände unterwegs ist wo man auch mal mehrere  Stunden bergauf kurbelt finde ich dass eigentlich überhauptnicht  lächerlich.


Da stell ich lieber nen Hebel in <1sec um und fertig. Da brauch ich nicht absteigen und Pumpen. Der Effekt ist genau der gleiche, ob ich jetzt hinten "hochpump" oder vorne die Gabel absenke.


----------



## T!ll (5. Dezember 2010)

Dafür hast du eine defektanfälligere und im Vergleich schlecht ansprechende Gabel. 
Ich halte das schon für sinnvoll was da angesprochen wird, aber es gibt leider kaum Bikes mit rund 140mm und Stahlfedergabel, da die BIKE ja suggeriert, dass man ohne Absenkung keinen Berg hochkommt.


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Dezember 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Dafür hast du eine defektanfälligere und im Vergleich schlecht ansprechende Gabel.
> Ich halte das schon für sinnvoll was da angesprochen wird, aber es gibt leider kaum Bikes mit rund 140mm und Stahlfedergabel, da die BIKE ja suggeriert, dass man ohne Absenkung keinen Berg hochkommt.



Also was jetzt normal ist weiß ich nicht, aber meine Gabel hatte tatsächlich Probleme: sie hatte ein relativ hohes Losbrechmoment. Vor ein paar Wochen war das Bike bei Canyon und die Gabel bei Toxoholic. Jetzt ist das hohe Losbrechmoment verschwunden und die Gabel reagiert super. Sie ist jetzt genauso gut wie der Hinterbau, was das Losbrechmoment betrifft. 

Gibts irgendwo ne aussagekräftige Statistik die zeigt, dass Gabeln mit verstellbarem Federweg häufiger ausfallen als Gabeln ohne Verstellbarkeit?


----------



## jaamaa (5. Dezember 2010)

Zitat Vertriders.com:_
Das lässt sich schon auf einer ebenen Asphaltstrasse feststellen, wenn  man die Gabel komplett absenkt. Das Rad rollt auf einmal deutlich  schlechter - da man von der Radlastverteilung her nun voll in die  Reibung des stärker belasteten Vorderrads tritt. 

Geht man bei der Gabel in den vollen Federweg, schiesst das Bike wieder regelrecht vorwärts, und rollt viel viel besser. Warum?

_Hmm... ich denke da ist was dran. Ich habe auch immer das Gefühl gehabt, beim Absenken auf ebener Strecke langsamer zu werden_,_ war aber der Meinung, dass einem das Gehirn einen falschen Eindruck vermittelt. Anscheinend ja dann doch nicht. Deshalb nehm ich auch kaum die Option der Absenkung in Anspruch. Also arbeitet der Kopf doch noch klar und das eigene Gefühl ist immer noch das Beste.


@xTr3Me
Je mehr Gefummel dran oder drin ist, umso mehr kann auch kaputt gehen.  Wenn ich mir die Marzocci 150mm Enduro von meinem Sohn anschaue, denke ich immer... Stahlfeder, bissl Öl - die federt auch noch in 10 Jahren einwandfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (5. Dezember 2010)

> Je mehr Gefummel dran oder drin ist, umso mehr kann auch kaputt gehen.   Wenn ich mir die Marzocci 150mm Enduro von meinem Sohn anschaue, denke  ich immer... Stahlfeder, bissl Öl - die federt auch noch in 10 Jahren  einwandfrei


Ich hab ne Stahlfeder an nem 7 Jahre alten HT, die bewegt sich keine 2cm mehr. Wartung rentiert sich bei dem HT auch nicht mehr. 
Und Gefummel.. an nem 5er BMW ist auch mehr dran als an meinem 10 Jahre alten Peugeot... trotzdem ist letzerer alle 3 Monate in der Werkstatt und der 5er eines Verwandten musste in 7 Jahren nur 1x in die Werkstatt... also solche Aussagen halte ich schlicht für falsch  alles eine Frage der Konstruktion/Qualität ...


----------



## Strider (6. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe eine AM mit absenkbarer Talas und dem RP und wiege über 90kg und habe keins der oben beschriebenen Probleme!


----------



## criscross (6. Dezember 2010)

Du Glücklicher, hast dann bestimmt ein 2009 AM


----------



## Strider (7. Dezember 2010)

nö ein 2010er


----------



## Metty (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo IBCler!

Heute ist meine Reverb eingetrudelt. Ich hab dann grade mal bei Canyon angerufen, weil ich die Satelliten bestellen wollte. Als der freundliche Telefonist mir jedoch mitteilte, dass ich 8 Stück für 17,50 + Versand abnehmen müsste ist mir n ** aus der Hose gefallen. Ich hab hier schon von mehreren gelesen, die auch das Teil bestellt haben. Hat irgendjemand zufällig noch 2 Satelliten über und möchte diese an mich verkaufen? Würde mich freuen!

Gruß,
Metty


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Dezember 2010)

Hi.also ich hab 3 stück (einen als Ersatz)von den Dingern bestellt...sind ja auch nur zwei Befestigungspunkte unter dem Oberrohr!für mein Nerve am 8.0 Bj.2010

...warte noch auf meine Reverb

1 X Satellite-single 2,95 A1016904


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (13. Dezember 2010)

So hatte ich das auch geschildert, aber der Herr sagte mir, nur im Set. Wann hast du die denn bestellt?


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Dezember 2010)

die hab ich vor zwei Wochen bestellt!im Set??
also in der tüte mit der Artikel nummer sind:
-einmal oberschale
- einmal unterschale
-eine Schraube
-eine rolle falls man an beweglichenteilen vorbei muss!
vielleicht meinte er das als Set! Kommunikationsfehler??
ich musste mich da auch mal durch fragen bis mir jemand sagen konnte was alles in diese tüte gehört...weil ich das mit der kleinen rolle nicht verstanden habe!

......und so wären in zwei tüten = 8 teile !?wenn er das als Set versteht!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Metty (13. Dezember 2010)

Haha, super geil! Stefan_78, ich feier dich grade! Ich hab nochmal angerufen mit dem Hinweis, dass die jemand einzeln gekauft hat. Er wies mich auch darauf hin, dass es die nur im Set geben würde. Ich meinte dann zu ihm, dass ich ne Artikelnummer hätte. Er guckt nach und findet die. Hat sich vielmals entschuldigt und meinte, dass er davon nichts gewusst hätte. Finde ich sehr lustig... Nichts desto trotz waren die Jungs sehr nett und freundlich. Nicht dass wieder das Geflame gegen Canyon losgeht.

Ich danke dir recht herzlich für den Tipp!

Gruß


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Dezember 2010)

........wie Geil

danke fürs feiern 

..ich versteh nicht warum sie diesen Artikel nicht einfach auf ihrer Homepage anbieten!?


----------



## Strider (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht wieso die die sch... Satelliten nicht einfach zu jedem Rad beilegen


----------



## jaamaa (13. Dezember 2010)

Das ist aber grundsätzlich die beste Vorgehensweise - bei Unstimmigkeiten Telefonat beenden, warten und nochmal anrufen, in der Hoffnung einen anderen Callcenter Mitarbeiter/in zu erwischen .


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Dezember 2010)

jetzt haben ja alle hier die Artikelnummer ;-)


----------



## sugarbiker (14. Dezember 2010)

@strider
na ja - mir wurden sie vor einem Jahr kostenlos nachgesendet.....(eins der ersten ausgelieferten AM2010); offensichtlich war damals der Liederumfang noch nicht ganz geklärt.....


----------



## der-haudegen (14. Dezember 2010)

Hehe, es lebe das Forum und Stefan_78
Hatte gestern um kurz nach 18 Uhr von der Canyon-Hotline die Aussage bekommen es gäbe nur 8er Sets. Schade das nicht alle Mitarbeiter auf dem selben Stand sind bzw. nicht wissen was sie so auf Lager/ als Artikel haben Oder verdient man am 8er Set mehr

@ Metty: Wie lange hasten auf die Reverb gewartet/ wo hasten du sie her? Hab sie vor zig Wochen bestellt, Lieferzeit soll diese Woche sein und heut kommt die Meldung von KW4/2011

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## paradisoinferno (14. Dezember 2010)

Reverb:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7832004&postcount=76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (16. Dezember 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Zitat Vertriders.com:_
> Das lässt sich schon auf einer ebenen Asphaltstrasse feststellen, wenn  man die Gabel komplett absenkt. Das Rad rollt auf einmal deutlich  schlechter - da man von der Radlastverteilung her nun voll in die  Reibung des stärker belasteten Vorderrads tritt.
> 
> Geht man bei der Gabel in den vollen Federweg, schiesst das Bike wieder regelrecht vorwärts, und rollt viel viel besser. Warum?
> ...




das ist die allerneueste physik!!! völlig bizzar! wenn die absenkerei auf das abrollverhalten irgendeinen einfluß haben könnte, dann genau den gegenteiligen, weil die radlasten durchs absenken ja ähnlicher werden, nicht mehr 90%  hinter- 10% vorderrad. das würde aber voraussetzen, daß hinten, relativ für die 90% der gesamtlast, zu wenig druck drin ist...

(also was für "physik" man in diversen foren liest, tw. auch in mags & büchern...das verdient einen eigenen thread...!)


----------



## criscross (16. Dezember 2010)

tane schrieb:


> das ist die allerneueste physik!!! völlig bizzar! wenn die absenkerei auf das abrollverhalten irgendeinen einfluß haben könnte, dann genau den gegenteiligen, weil die radlasten durchs absenken ja ähnlicher werden, nicht mehr 90% hinter- 10% vorderrad. das würde aber voraussetzen, daß hinten, relativ für die 90% der gesamtlast, zu wenig druck drin ist...
> 
> (also was für "physik" man in diversen foren liest, tw. auch in mags & büchern...das verdient einen eigenen thread...!)


 


@ jaamaa

genau so ist es, kann ich auch nur bestätigen 

@ tane
das mag sich aufm papier alles schön lesen,
darum aufsteigen und auspropieren........


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Dezember 2010)

tane schrieb:


> das ist die allerneueste physik!!! völlig bizzar! wenn die absenkerei auf das abrollverhalten irgendeinen einfluß haben könnte, dann genau den gegenteiligen, weil die radlasten durchs absenken ja ähnlicher werden, nicht mehr 90%  hinter- 10% vorderrad. das würde aber voraussetzen, daß hinten, relativ für die 90% der gesamtlast, zu wenig druck drin ist...
> 
> (also was für "physik" man in diversen foren liest, tw. auch in mags & büchern...das verdient einen eigenen thread...!)


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Dezember 2010)

@der-haudegen ...vielen Dank

...wie hat er am telefon reagiert...als du ihm die Artikelnummer gegeben hast?
...ich denke mal das sie mit den 8er Sets mehr verdienen!

..ich hab meine am 02.12 bestellt und weiß auch noch nicht wann sie kommen soll!


----------



## tane (17. Dezember 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> @ jaamaa
> 
> genau so ist es, kann ich auch nur bestätigen
> 
> ...



ich hab eine talas 32 am canyon & eine am am-hardtail: supergabeln, die absenkfunktion verwende ich dauernd, vergiß ich einmal das absenken merke ichs sofort.
(der grund, warum die absenkerei so gut wirkt wird allen "bizzarrphysikern" einleuchten: vorne abgesenkt fährt man dauernd bergab! )


----------



## criscross (17. Dezember 2010)

tane schrieb:


> ich hab eine talas 32 am canyon & eine am am-hardtail: supergabeln, die absenkfunktion verwende ich dauernd, vergiß ich einmal das absenken merke ichs sofort.
> (der grund, warum die absenkerei so gut wirkt wird allen "bizzarrphysikern" einleuchten: vorne abgesenkt fährt man dauernd bergab! )


 
Gott sei Dank brauche ich bei meinem Bike weder die Gabel absenken  noch in der Abfahrt überlegen ob der Dämpfer auf oder zu ist.

Ich kann mich voll aufs fahren konzentrieren


----------



## T!ll (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich bleibe dabei, lieber eine ordentliche Stahlfeder-Gabel ohne den ganzen Schnickschnack ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (17. Dezember 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank brauche ich bei meinem Bike weder die Gabel absenken  noch in der Abfahrt überlegen ob der Dämpfer auf oder zu ist.
> 
> Ich *kann *mich voll aufs fahren konzentrieren



Was heißt hier kann! Ich *muß *mich voll aufs fahren konzentrieren. Fahren, schalten links, schalten rechts, bremsen vorn, bremsen hinten, absenken, Lock Out, Plattform Dämpfer, Sattelstütze hoch und runter, zwischendurch noch trinken und noch nach hinten gucken, ob noch alle da sind... ab einem gewissem Alter wird das alles viel zu viel .

@T!ll
Jeder wie er mag. Aber du hast Recht. Als ich 2008 auf 's Nerve aufmerksam geworden bin und mir eins holen wollte (war aber leider nix mehr da) hätte ich mich für das ES entschieden. Und das hatte was für eine Gabel...   genau, eine Pike.


----------



## criscross (17. Dezember 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was heißt hier kann! Ich *muß *mich voll aufs fahren konzentrieren. Fahren, schalten links, schalten rechts, bremsen vorn, bremsen hinten, absenken, Lock Out, Plattform Dämpfer, Sattelstütze hoch und runter, zwischendurch noch trinken und noch nach hinten gucken, ob noch alle da sind... ab einem gewissem Alter wird das alles viel zu viel .
> 
> @T!ll
> Jeder wie er mag. Aber du hast Recht. Als ich 2008 auf 's Nerve aufmerksam geworden bin und mir eins holen wollte (war aber leider nix mehr da) hätte ich mich für das ES entschieden. Und das hatte was für eine Gabel... genau, eine Pike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

welche Plattformpedale habt ihr montiert?

Habe ein AM 8.0 bekommen. 
Wer hat die DT Räder mit Tubelesskit ausgestattet? Ist das sinnvoll?
Habt ihr ne Kettenführung?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Metty (21. Dezember 2010)

@der-haudegen: Ich hab sie bei Bike n Service in Hattingen bestellt. Guter Mann, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Hier ists dann auch. 

Nicht ab Werk:

Pedale: NC17 Sudpin III S-Pro (Winter); Shimano XTR Trail (Sommer)
Griffe: Ergon GA1
Sattelklemme: Tune Würger
Sattalstütze: RockShox Reverb

Wenn der NobbyNic runter is, wird der auch noch gewechselt. Ne passende KeFü wäre wohl was feines... mal schauen...


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Dezember 2010)

@erbchen
ich hab an meinem AM 8.0 folgendes geändert:

-Selle Italia Max Flite gel...
-Fat Albert Rear
-Moshcore Plattformpedalen....waren dort am ende sehr günstig und mit die leichtesten,und dank der *Madenschrauben* kann ich mir die länge beliebig einstellen,da ich auf der arbeit an alle längen dran komme.aber leider verkauft er keine Einzelteile mehr!
-Ergon GA1 Leichtbau
-nach 100 km kette gewechselt und mit einem Glied weniger eingebaut!bisslang ist sie nicht mehr abgesprungen.......ne Kettenführung ist wohl viel Bastelei..oder halt Selbstanfertigung so wie ich das hier gelesen und gesehen habe.
-Rock Shox Reverb müsste morgen oder übermorgen ankommen 

viel Spaß mit deinem Bike


----------



## T!ll (21. Dezember 2010)

Die Canyon Kettenführung passt auch nur mit Einschränkungen, hab sie bei mir dran, allerdings nur mit 2 statt 3 Schrauben, da die Halteplatte vom E-Type Umwerfer im Weg ist.

Funtioniert aber bisher ganz gut, trotz Schnee- und Schlammbeschuss.


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Dezember 2010)

..mit 3 Kettenblättern vorne??


----------



## paradisoinferno (21. Dezember 2010)

Schau ma in sein Album...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (21. Dezember 2010)

Jo, mit 2. Für 3 ist das Ding ja eh nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## motoerhead (29. Dezember 2010)

hallo....

ich hätte mal eine frage an die allgemeinheit, wäre es für euch persönlich ausreichend ein AM mit einer 1x10 schaltung zu fahren? zb 32 auf 11-36?
ok die 32auf11 sind etwas wenig, aber ich könnte damit vielleicht leben.
wie sieht es eurer meinung nach mit 32x36 aus? genug für längere und etwas steilere fahrten bergauf?


----------



## criscross (29. Dezember 2010)

wenn deine Oberschenkel dick genug sind, Klar


----------



## Stefan_78 (29. Dezember 2010)

also ich hab 36 x 11-26 auf meinem Torque FRX,und auf dem AM die Shimano XT 3 x 9gängen
...und ich möchte mit dem Torque FRX definitiv nicht mal im Ansatz die Touren fahren wie mit meinem AM !sobald es bergauf geht steh ich beim trampeln mit dem Torque.

.... wie mein vorgänger schon geschrieben hat...viel Spaß beim Tainieren im Fitnessstudio für Mörder mäßig dicke Beine


----------



## motoerhead (29. Dezember 2010)

mmh... ja ok  erst denken dann schreiben...
blöde frage die mir da durch den kompf geschossen ist... 
schande über mich  !!!!111


----------



## Stefan_78 (29. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Daseca (4. Januar 2011)

Welche Kettenführung würde den für mein standart Nerve AM 7.0 passen?Muss ich da dann ein Kettenblatt oder irgendwas weglassen?

Sorry kenn mich da garnet aus.....wart ja eigentlich immernoch auf die bionicon :-D


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. Januar 2011)

ich würd mich mal fragen ob du wirklich eine brauchst?oder würde ein Glied weniger in der kette auch reichen?
canyon bietet jetzt wohl eine an,die auch hier im Forum schon ein dem ein oder anderen Rad montiert ist.der Rest waren glaub ich umbauten auf 2 Kettenblätter und / oder Eigenbauten!soweit ich das grob in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## Metty (5. Januar 2011)

Auch die KeFü von Canyon funzt nur 2-Fach...

"Der schaltbare Canyon Chainguide ist mit 2-fach Kurbeln kompatibel und ist für den ISCG Standard vorbereitet."[...]"Passend für alle Strive Modelle, Torque Modelle (ab 2008), Nerve AM Modelle (ab 2009)." (http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z04_02)

User T!ll hat hierzu aber auch schon wenige Beiträge zuvor in diesem Thread seine Erfahrung mitgeteilt...


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Januar 2011)

naja 2 fach reicht ja für den einsatzzweck. macht dir direkt nen bashguard mit ran und den größten zahnkranz runter.. wenn man ne kefü braucht, dann braucht man auch nen bashguard (imo!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (9. April 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich habe jetzt bei meinem Am 8.0 von 2010 das gr. Kettenblatt ab montiert.

Vorne hab ich jetzt noch 32-22 Ritzel, hinten ist die Orginal 9-fach Kassette drauf.

Ich frag mich:

1. Macht es Sinn ein Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig zu beschaffen (Umrüsten/neu kaufen)

2. Wie lange muss die Kette mindestens sein?

3. Lohnt die Anschaffung der Canyon Kettenführung? Wie lange muss die Kette dann sein?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## BontyRaceOR (10. April 2011)

Habe ein AM 7.0 mit AM1800 Laufrädern. Welche Hinterradnabe ist bei diesem LRS verbaut?
Möchte gerne dieses "Upgrade Kit" verbauen )
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Acc...s/36-T-upgrade-kit-for-star-ratchet-hubs.aspx

Gruss


----------



## xTr3Me (10. April 2011)

Was für ne Nabe da verbaut ist, siehst du doch wenn du drauf schaust?


----------



## BontyRaceOR (10. April 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was für ne Nabe da verbaut ist, siehst du doch wenn du drauf schaust?



Da steht nur M1800 drauf ;-) Leider keine Bezeichnung des verbauten Nabentyps.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. April 2011)

Hm auf der DT-Swiss Seite stehts auch nicht eindeutig. Dann hilft nur ne Mail an DT-Swiss..


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. April 2011)

hatte bei den M1800 nicht auch Canyon seine finger mit im spiel??


----------



## Strider (11. April 2011)

Richtig, das hilft die suche, da gabs hier mal ne ewige Diskussion drüber aus welchen Komponenten der LRS beim XC und AM aufgebaut ist und wieviel er wiegt


----------



## og.echnaton (13. April 2011)

@bontyface : das geht leider nicht. siehe thread hier

andere frage: Welchen Tublesskit habt ihr benutzt, um die Felge auf TBL umzuruesten? Von Stan's gibt es ja zwei die in Frage kommen. Den Standard Kit und den Freeride/Enduro Kit


----------



## jaamaa (2. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand eine Alternative zu dieser Zugverlegung. Von der Funktion ist es so optimal. Aber optischst irgendwie noch nicht so.... Besonders der Kabelbinder muß weg. Das Blau geht natürlich auch nicht, wird dann aber erst im Winter eloxiert. Bis dahin wollte ich so ein Kondom aus Neopren rüber stülpen, find aber nichts. Weiß da jemand was? Schlauch ist zu eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (2. Mai 2011)

also den Kabelbinder wirst du doch einfach los...da sind doch die Befestigungspunkte unter dem Oberrohr!die Dinger heißen Satellite Single bei Canyon...siehst du bei mir in den Fotos....zweite Seite...mit Artikelnummer und Preis!


----------



## jaamaa (2. Mai 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> da sind doch die Befestigungspunkte unter dem Oberrohr!



Leider nein. 2009er Modell!


----------



## Sera (3. Mai 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Leider nein. 2009er Modell!



was machst du dann im 2010er Thread?

Konstruktive Anmerkung: Ein Freund hat so ein Neopren-Schutz für seinen Dämpfer, LizardSkin glaube ich heißt der. Eventuell könnte so einer ja passen.


----------



## jaamaa (3. Mai 2011)

Sera schrieb:


> was machst du dann im 2010er Thread?



Hmmm... erwischt!


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Mai 2011)

sorry,wusste ich nicht!

aber es gibt es die auch als Klebeverversion!


----------



## jaamaa (4. Mai 2011)

Mir war auch so, dass es die schon 2009 bei Canyon gab. Da natürlich noch zum Kleben. Habe aber diesbezüglich nichts mehr gefunden. Hat da jemand evtl. nähere Infos wie Bestell-Nr / Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (4. Mai 2011)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on-pro/aid:160927
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on/aid:40311
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-cablehorse/aid:40619

Zwar nicht von Canyon, sollten aber den selben Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Stefan_78 (4. Mai 2011)

...sauber....genau sowas meinte ich...


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Mai 2011)

Zerbreche mir jetzt schon ewig den Kopf welchen LRS ich mir für mein Nerve AM 2010 zulegen soll und welche Reifen drauf sollen.. habe nur ZTR Flow und tubeless mit Maxxis Ardent im Kopf. Vll auch Rubberqueen mit irgendwas hinten oder Advantage vorne und Ardent hinten.

Kennt jemand einen guten LRS mit ZTR Flow? 

Es gibt ja zB diesen hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k7...tubes-ztr-flow-laufradsatz-black-edition.html

Der ist für die ZTR Flow und das Gewicht sehr billig, aber weiß der Geier wie die Qualität sonst ist.


----------



## T!ll (22. Mai 2011)

Der LRS ist absolut in Ordnung. Alternativ noch mit Hope Pro II, wenn man auf laute Freiläufe steht ;-)
Am Vorderrad kann ich dir noch den Minion ans Herz legen, gefällt mir bisher am besten.
Für das Hinterrad passt mir der Fat Albert ganz gut, rollt besser als die meisten Maxxis-Modelle, da das Triple Compound etwas härter ist als 60a von Maxxis.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Mai 2011)

Vermutlich werde ich es mit diesem LRS einfach mal probieren. Muss dann eben die Adapter für Schnellspanner verwenden. Ist am Nerve AM hinten dann eine 10mm Steckachse oder ist das hinten wir vorne 9mm? Werde das ansonsten morgen mal selbst ausmessen.

Der Fat Albert ist ein guter Reifen, allerdings ist die TripleCompund Mischung irgendwie sehr schnell runter. Also die hält ca 2000km und dann gehts gerutsche los, deswegen bin ich aktuell auch sehr unzufrieden.

Ich habe folgende Reifenkombis im Kopf:

RQ / MK 
RQ / Ardent
Ardent / Ardent
Advantage/ Ardent

Evtl. dann tubeless mit ZTR Flow. Bei den Reifen bin ich mir wirklich total unsicher. Bei den RQ habe ich bedenken mit hohem Rollwiderstand, bei den Ardent sehe ich das Problem in der Selbstreinigung und beim Advantage habe ich auch bedenken mit dem Rollwiderstand. Ich brauch die eierlegende Wollmilchsau .. bis auf die Selbstreinigung wäre das der Ardent.


----------



## T!ll (22. Mai 2011)

Advantage fand ich nicht so toll, rollt wie ein Sack Nüsse, verschleißt schnell, Grip ist ok.
Noch eine Variante: Minion F vorne und hinten. Als 2,5er mit EXO auch recht pannensicher. Die normalen 1plys haben nämlich recht dünne/empfindliche Seitenwände.
Conti bin ich noch nie gefahren....


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Mai 2011)

Ist der Minion F nicht ein ziemlicher Bremsklotz? Zumindest in 42a hat er 68Watt Rollwiderstand bei 20kmh. Das ist schon ein Wort. Ardent hat da 33,x Watt, aber eben in 60a. Leider habe ich vom Minion F keinen Wert in der 60A Mischung.

Sind denn die normalen 1plys weniger pannensicher als der FA und NN in 2,4" mit Snakeskin? Hatte lediglich einen Durchschlag und da hatte ich zu wenig Druck im NN. Also Pannensicherheit haben die NNs und FAs meiner Meinung nach wie sau, echt top! Mit SmartSam am HT hatte ich jede zweite Tour nen Platten... aber das ist auch kein fairer Vergleich.


----------



## Schulle (23. Mai 2011)

Mein LRS seit 06/2009: ZTR Flow mit Funworks Naben. Bin 
sehr zufrieden mit dem LRS. Gewicht 1826 gr, für ein AM-Bike
o.k. (hab das 2006er ESX 6). Hab den damals bei Actionsport
käuflich erworben. Fahre vorne den MinionF und hinten den
TT Larsen (beide mit 2,35 / F60 Version). Rollt gut und der
Grip ist top (hatte vorher FA). Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mittlerweile schon wieder einiges im Forum gelesen.. jetzt bin ich wieder total ins Wanken gekommen. Da haben manche wohl LRS erhalten, die wirklich verdammt schlecht verarbeitet waren. Nachzentrieren nach nur einer Woche und dann immer wieder alle paar Monate.. kaputte Speichen usw. Also das verwirrt mich doch alles sehr. Ein LRS mit hope pro 2, ztr flow und sapim race kostet beim Laufradbauer aus dem Forum hier 550â¬ aufwÃ¤rts. Das ist mir echt ne Ecke zu viel Geld...


----------



## T!ll (23. Mai 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...low-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-Modell-2010-.html
Wäre noch eine Alternative, den fahre ich jetzt seit einem halben Jahr, tiptop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (23. Mai 2011)

Jop den kenn ich auch schon, der scheint auch qualitativ wirklich gut zu sein. Allerdings klickern die Hope Naben wohl sehr laut.  - vll muss ich mich einfach damit abfinden?


----------



## Schulle (24. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile schon wieder einiges im Forum gelesen.. jetzt bin ich wieder total ins Wanken gekommen. Da haben manche wohl LRS erhalten, die wirklich verdammt schlecht verarbeitet waren. Nachzentrieren nach nur einer Woche und dann immer wieder alle paar Monate.. kaputte Speichen usw. Also das verwirrt mich doch alles sehr. Ein LRS mit hope pro 2, ztr flow und sapim race kostet beim Laufradbauer aus dem Forum hier 550â¬ aufwÃ¤rts. Das ist mir echt ne Ecke zu viel Geld...



Manche reden sich die LRS auch schlecht und senden diese einfach pauschal
zum nachzentrieren (habe ich Ã¼brigens auch gemacht) ein. Ist wie bei den
Objektiven. Die werden auch nach dem Kauf gleich zu Canon zum zentrieren
geschickt, weil der Fokus um 2 mm abweicht. 
Aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir den empfehlen: 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...oTubes-ZTR-Flow-Laufradsatz-1750g::23157.html
Habe vorher auch Ã¼ber ein habes Jahr jeden LRS-Thread verschlungen. Der LRS-Tipp von Till ist aber auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Chicane (24. Mai 2011)

Hör dich mal den Freilauf von den Hops bei youtube an. Soooo laut sind sie wirklich nicht. Hier im Bikemarkt gibt es die Hope Pro 2 Evo + Flow für 350  inkl. Versand. 

Ich selbst hatte auch mal den 3Way + Flow Satz, bin dann aber recht schnell auf die Hope Hoops umgestiegen. Auch wenn sie 100g schwerer sind, hast du trotzdem einen sorglosen Satz (egal ob Naben oder Felgen).


----------



## xTr3Me (24. Mai 2011)

Schulle schrieb:


> Manche reden sich die LRS auch schlecht und senden diese einfach pauschal
> zum nachzentrieren (habe ich übrigens auch gemacht) ein. Ist wie bei den
> Objektiven. Die werden auch nach dem Kauf gleich zu Canon zum zentrieren
> geschickt, weil der Fokus um 2 mm abweicht.
> ...



Wohin haste dann den LRS zum zentrieren geschickt? Hat man danach dann seine Ruhe und kann sich einfach aufs Fahren konzentrieren? 

Mein Traum-LRS kostet übrigens 640  - acros. 74 mit flow und cx-ray. Allerdings würde ich mich mit dem nicht mehr trauen steile trails zu nehmen, wos mich ab und zu legt..


----------



## erbchen (24. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich hab nochmal ne Frage zur Kettenführung.

Bei der Canyon Hotline sagte man mir die Canyoneigene 
Kettenführung passt nur an Nerve AM ab 2011.
Kann einer von euch das Gegenteil behaupten?

Welche Kefü habt ihr an euren Nerve AMs erprobt?
(Links wäre spitze)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## T!ll (24. Mai 2011)

Könnte dir das Gegenteil sogarmit einem Foto beweisen, wenn ich eins finde 
Die passt und funktioniert prima.


----------



## og.echnaton (24. Mai 2011)

also eine herrannahende Hope Pro im Leerlauf hört sich ein wie ein Stuka im Zielanflug  

man braucht halt keine Klingel mehr. Einmal aufhören zu treten reicht.....


----------



## erbchen (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Till,

such doch mal nen Link von dem Teil welches du hast, bitte.

Wenn du ein Foto hochladen könntest wäre das Prima.
Mir würde auch ein schnelles mit dem Handy reichen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## cyclestar (21. Juni 2011)

Hi, melde mich nach einiger Zeit auch wieder...mit einer 9 Monatsbilanz..

@xtr3me
der DT1750 ist bei bike-comp.... wieder im Angebot, bin meinen jetzt mehrere Monate gefahren und bin begeistert. Passt bei mir alles, sehr robust. Zahnscheibenfreilauf gut hörbar....

Anfangs hatte ich ja überlegt, vorne den Fat Albert gegen den Nobby Nic zu tauschen und mir wurde hier abgeraten. Nach 9 Monaten kann ich nur sagen, Danke. Bisher ausschließlich am HR mit Nobby Durchschläge, der NN in 2,4 2010 "klebt auf Asphalt bergauf" gefühlt, habe nun zur Probe auch hinten FA draufgezogen und bin bis auf das Mehrgewicht echt zufrieden. Werde mir den kaufen (bisher nur ausgeliehen).

Die Crankbrothers Jolpin4 tut immer noch, auch nach dem Winter, ihren Dienst, der Lizard Skin Dämpferschutz, den ich als Schmutzschutz befestigt hatte, erfüllt seinen Dienst gut. Definitiv sind versenkbare Sattelstützen für mich das Beste der letzten 2-4 Jahre, wenn sie halten... (also 2-3 jahre sollten es schon noch sein und leichtes Spiel seitlich kann ich mittlerweile feststellen, ist aber subjektiv die letzten Monate nicht mehr geworden und wenn ich fahre merke ich es nicht störend).

Ja auch die grossen Satteltaschen sind einer kleinen gewichen und Schutzbleche funktionieren leider bei meiner Rahmengröße/Beinlänge/ST-Absenkung nicht.

Vom VRO und den Hörnchen bin ich auch nach 9 Monaten noch überzeugt.

Trotz einem super Kundenservice und vorbildlicher kulanz, bin ich nun bei den Pumpen der SKS Teleskop untreu geworden und fahre eine Lezyne HV Drive Grösse M Pumpe. pumt das große Volumen sehr schnell und für mich ausreichend leichtgängig. Zudem passte der SKS Halter wegen dem großen Durchmesser des AM-Unterrohres nicht, lezyne passt.

Syntace Griffe halten gut, sind griffig, zeigen nach 1 Jahr nun allerdings ersten Verschleiß.....

Die Avid Elixier CR bremst mit 203/180 bremst einfach, gut dosierbar, unauffällig,...

Deutlich spürbar war noch der Wechsel von XTR-alt auf XTR-Trail Pedal neu.  Das alte Pedal war selbst bei meinen Minidrops <50 cm am Ballen mit softeren Schuhen wie den Shimano SH51... unangenehm am Ballen, das neue Trailpedal ist angenehmer...allerdings mit den "Racehalbschuhen" etwas hakeliger, was wohl am Sohlenprofil der Schuhe lieget...

also fährt und fährt...und freu mich über die, wie ich finde, schöne Verarbeitung und Linienform...

Weiterhin viel Spaß mit Euren AM´s.
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (21. Juni 2011)

Servus,

so ein rundum Er'fahr'ungsbericht ist doch immer eine nette Sache!


----------



## aelx (2. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir für mein AM auch die DTSwiss EX1750 gekauft und muss sagen ich bin begeistert.
Hatte bis jetzt einen Speichenriss, aber Ersatzteile sind von DTSwiss(Händlernetz) super zu bekommen und du kannst alles Nachkaufen was zu dem LRS gehört.
Für mich waren damals die RWS Tru Bolts das entscheidende Argument da mein Nerve noch von 2009 ist und keine Steckachsen hatte.
Bin aber, nachdem ich die FatAlbert/MobbyDic Kombi platt hatte auf Maxxis Ardent umgestiegen. Schwerer, aber dafür kleben die an allem fest was einem unter die Räder kommen könnte.

Nachzentriert hab ich bis jetzt einmal, funktioniert wunderbar und mit ein wenig Geduld kann mans auch selbst machen.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2011)

Also für das Geld des DTSwiss LRS würde ich lieber die ZTR Flow mit Acros Naben kaufen...  - der ist dann auch von Hand gebaut. KP wie es bei DTS ist.


----------

